# Extrem asoziales Verhalten in Aion



## Nadaria (23. September 2009)

Leider muss ich eine erschreckende Entwicklung betrachten....

Folgende Situation:
Ich bin seit einer Weile schon im Abyss. Gestern im Abyss um 3uhr nachts dacht ich sammel ich paar punkte. Es hat nicht lange gedauert wo eine gruppe einer der legionen auf höchsten rang ankam (DER EIGENEN FRAKTION) mit 4-5 Leuten.
Immer wieder haben sie den Mob geklaut wo ich drauf war. Ein Versehen?
Ein dezenter hinweis Mobstealing zu unterlassen... Keine Reaktion ... Nochmals der Hinweis bitte es zu unterlassen ... keine Reaktion ... nun der Hinweiß mit etwas nachdruck und auch dem hinweis das jetzt ein ticket rausgeht... 
Reaktion:
Jetzt ging die Gruppe ganz gezielt auf die Mobs wo ich drauf war. Statt freistehende Mobs zu attackieren wurden gezielt meine Mobs geklaut so das  ich keine möglichkeit mehr auf loot oder auf die kills hatte für die repeat quest.


Wer jetzt denkt das ist eine ausnahme... leider nein.. es dauert gerade mal 10-20min bis so eine gruppe auftaucht auch bei meinen legions kollegen... non-stop.. 
und dabei gilt bis auf ein paar ausnahmen: je höher die legion im ranking desto asozialer das verhalten....


ich denke hier besteht dringend nachholbedarf in anderen mmos wird so ein verhalten meist streng bestraft bzw wird durch die spielmechanik gar nicht erst zugelassen. (in aion kriegt der den mob der am meisten schaden macht und das ist natürlich immer die gruppe vs 1)


----------



## Norjena (23. September 2009)

Hatte auch schon mehrfach Probleme, es hält sich aber in Grenzen, solche Trottel gibts halt überall.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Leider muss ich eine erschreckende Entwicklung betrachten....
> 
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich bin seit einer Weile schon im Abyss. Gestern im Abyss um 3uhr nachts dacht ich sammel ich paar punkte. Es hat nicht lange gedauert wo eine gruppe einer der legionen auf höchsten rang ankam (DER EIGENEN FRAKTION) mit 4-5 Leuten.
> ...



je höher im rang desto weniger reallife desto mehr scheiße im kopf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. September 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt....grade als Templar stört mich das beim Questen doch schon extrem.(ich mach halt extrem wenig schaden x.X) Gibts irgendwas was, was für diese Mechanik spricht?


----------



## Fenrik (23. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ich bin seit einer Weile schon im Abyss.



w00t? Du bist schon 25?


----------



## Jelly (23. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Leider muss ich eine erschreckende Entwicklung betrachten....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Solche Leute gibts überall, nur immer in leicht anderer Form langfristig werden sie sichs net sonderlich einfach damit machen kurzfristig halt allen anderen.

Wirklich konsequenzen kann da nur die Community zeigen.


----------



## Norjena (23. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am mob verursacht diesen nacher auchzugeschrieben kriegt....grade als Templar stört michd as beim questen doch schon extrem. Gibts irgendwas was für diese Mechanik spricht?



PvPvE Bosskämpfe, wenn beide Fraktionen sich um Bosse hauen.

Ansonsten klauen halt Rangeklasse mit Instants doe Mobs weg...geklaut wird so oder so.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Omfg du bist schon im abyss wtf du freak fucking 24/7 Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joke^^
ja das ist bissl schlimm versteh diese leute nicht naja idioten einfach nur -.-


----------



## Jelly (23. September 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> w00t? Du bist schon 25?



na und ich bin fast 29 das hat doch nun absolut nix mit dem Thema zutun -.-


----------



## Mookie (23. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt....grade als Templar stört mich das beim Questen doch schon extrem.(ich mach halt extrem wenig schaden x.X) Gibts irgendwas was, was für diese Mechanik spricht?



Pvpve evtl.? 
Man müsste es halt nur bissl abändern das es bei der eigenen Fraktion = Firsthit bekommt Mob und sobald die andere Fraktion mit im Spiel ist, wer am meisten dmg gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (23. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt....grade als Templar stört mich das beim Questen doch schon extrem.(ich mach halt extrem wenig schaden x.X) Gibts irgendwas was, was für diese Mechanik spricht?



Ja, somit wird sichergestellt das nicht jedesmal der Nahkämpfer vorne den Loot als erstes in die Finger bekommt ^^


----------



## Freewalker (23. September 2009)

Tja falschen Server gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. September 2009)

Rein zufällig auf dem Server Votan?


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt...



das ist glaube standartmässig so in asiagames..
die sollten das ändern so wie in normalen mmorpgs wer als erstes trifft lootet es

aber das was der TE schreibt macht echt schon freude auf mehr (kotz)...


----------



## Perfectenemy (23. September 2009)

Die WoW Roxxor bleiben eh nicht lange wenn sie merken wie anspruchsvoll die Kämpfe später werden. Mir gefällts bis jetzt aber ich bin auch noch nicht 25.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2009)

Passt gerade hier rein und will nicht alles noch einmal schreiben :

Die Spieler sind auf dem besten Weg sind eine genau so lächerliche Community abzugeben wie die WoW Community ! Der Regionalchat ist nicht auszuhalte und man liest dort eh nur 3 verschiedene Dinge :

1. Spieler wollen Dinge verkaufen ! Warum verschenkt ihr nicht mal ITems, wenn ihr sie eh nicht braucht ? Ich mach das dauernd und die Spieler freuen sich riesig darüber.

2. Spieler meckern darüber, was in WoW doch alles besser war und das es keine Addons gibt

3. Spieler flamen sich Gegenseitig, wegen allen möglichen Gründen.

Das Verhalten der Spieler allgemein ist ebenfalls grausam. Questmobs werden von 10 Spielern auf einmal becampt und kaum spawnt er, kloppen alle wie bekloppt drauf in der Hoffnung sie bekommen den Kill gut geschrieben. Warum nicht mal kurz ne Gruppe bauen für den Questmob ? 95% dieser Grp-Anfragen meinerseits werden abgelehnt und in Folge werde ich dann noch von den Spielern angeflamt, wenn ich dann den Questmob kriege....
Ist bei den Spielern noch nicht angekommen, das Aion ein Gruppenspiel ist ? Das eine "Ich-Ich-Ich"-Mentalität Fehl am Platz ist ? Z.b. bin ich gestern gestorben, ich lag mitten auf dem Weg und 10 Heiler sind an mir vorbei gelaufen, oder besser gesagt über mich rüber getrampelt, ohne mich zu rezzen. Als ich sie anschrieb erntete ich dann meistens ein "Stirb halt nicht du noob, dann brauchste auch kein Rezz"

Ich kann nur hoffen, das sich das noch ändert oder diese Idioten nach dem Probemonat verschwunden sind aber glauben tu ichs nicht !

Bietet solchen Spielern keine Basis, schliesst sie aus und setzt sie auf Ignore. Wenn die merken, das ihr Fehlverhalten Konsequenzen hat werden sie auch irgendwann umdenken.


----------



## Nadaria (23. September 2009)

Nein ich bin auf thor wobei ich denke das es diese art von legionen auf jedem server "leider" gibt. allein auf thor sind bereits 3 legionen aus den höheren ranking aufgefallen die das exzessiv betreiben


----------



## teroa (23. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Passt gerade hier rein und will nicht alles noch einmal schreiben :
> 
> Die Spieler sind auf dem besten Weg sind eine genau so lächerliche Community abzugeben wie die WoW Community ! Der Regionalchat ist nicht auszuhalte und man liest dort eh nur 3 verschiedene Dinge :



das liegt wohl daran das die meisten aus wow sind^^


----------



## SakuraJosy (23. September 2009)

das hat doch nix mit dem game zu tun dass man vorher gespielt hat..
es liegt am mensch selbst und ich find  es langsam einfach nur noch lächerlich dieses "wow-spieler-geflame"
ich selbst hab 4 jahre wow gespielt und ich bereue das nicht.. ich kenn mich jetzt schon gut in den mmos dank wow aus.. dennoch bin ich kein mensch der jeden zuflamet oder aion niedertrampelt weil mal was nicht geht wie es soll.. 

daher sag ich IMMER dass man einen spieler nach dem spielerischen und das was er von sich gibt beurteilen soll nicht nach dem game dass er vorher gezockt hat

edit: und ja genau durch SOLCHE aktionen werden die aion spieler keinen deut besser als die ganzen wow-spamm leute


----------



## Salavora (23. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt....Gibts irgendwas was, was für diese Mechanik spricht?


Norjena sagts im nächsten Quote am besten:


Norjena schrieb:


> PvPvE Bosskämpfe, wenn beide Fraktionen sich um Bosse hauen.
> 
> Ansonsten klauen halt Rangeklasse mit Instants doe Mobs weg.



Wobei ich als Problemlösung den Vorschlag hier gut finde:


Mookie schrieb:


> Man müsste es halt nur bissl abändern das es bei der eigenen Fraktion = Firsthit bekommt Mob und sobald die andere Fraktion mit im Spiel ist, wer am meisten dmg gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder eine Anzeige a la "So viel Schaden noch und du hast den mop". 
Das fände ich praktisch, wenn man schwächeren helfen will ohne ihnen dabei den mop zu klauen! (was mir anfangs passiert ist...)





Stancer schrieb:


> 1. Spieler wollen Dinge verkaufen ! Warum verschenkt ihr nicht mal ITems, wenn ihr sie eh nicht braucht ? Ich mach das dauernd und die Spieler freuen sich riesig darüber.
> 
> 2. Spieler meckern darüber, was in WoW doch alles besser war und das es keine Addons gibt
> 
> 3. Spieler flamen sich Gegenseitig, wegen allen möglichen Gründen.


Du spieltest Thor, oder? (man bin ich froh, dass meine Legion doch beschlossen hat, nach Balder zu gehen und nicht auf Thor!)
1 -> Im späteren game brauchste viel Geld und so ists zumeist leichter. Hatte mit meiner gladiatorin gestern auf diese weise Stoffrüstungsteile gegen gute Lederteile tauschen können und nen recht gutes Schwert bekomen, fand ich praktisch.
2 -> OK, die typen sind einfach nur lame, aber zum glück bei uns (asmodier Seite) eigentlich kaum noch vertreten.
3 -> Bei uns eigenltich nicht so viel. Klar haben Leute mal fragen, auch dumme fragen, aber darauf geben 3-5 Leute ne Antwort und die Sache ist zumeist gegessen.


----------



## Aldaria (23. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das eine "Ich-Ich-Ich"-Mentalität Fehl am Platz ist ? Z.b. bin ich gestern gestorben, ich lag mitten auf dem Weg und 10 Heiler sind an mir vorbei gelaufen, oder besser gesagt über mich rüber getrampelt, ohne mich zu rezzen. Als ich sie anschrieb erntete ich dann meistens ein "Stirb halt nicht du noob, dann brauchste auch kein Rezz"



Naja, das die 10 Priester an dir vorbei gerannt sind, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass sie die Arschkarte haben. Gerade wegen dem Mob klauen, priester machen nicht soviel dmg und für eine dd klasse ist es einfach, den mob zu klauen. Und das kommt auch wirklich häufig vor. Darum schalten die Priester auch auf ego bei so sachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. September 2009)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> das hat doch nix mit dem game zu tun dass man vorher gespielt hat..
> es liegt am mensch selbst und ich find  es langsam einfach nur noch lächerlich dieses "wow-spieler-geflame"
> ich selbst hab 4 jahre wow gespielt und ich bereue das nicht.. ich kenn mich jetzt schon gut in den mmos dank wow aus.. dennoch bin ich kein mensch der jeden zuflamet oder aion niedertrampelt weil mal was nicht geht wie es soll..
> 
> ...


*unterschreib!*
Hab auch ein paar Jahre Wow gespielt und lasse meine Schurkin derzeit ruhen ^^ (sollte mir aion am ende nicht gefallen, geh ich halt wieder zurück, who knows?)
Das SPiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, nur jedesmal wenn einer mit "ah, ihr seid doch alles wow-kiddies" oder ähnlichem ankommt, rutscht die ganze Argumentation den Kanal runter -_-


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. September 2009)

Btw wielang kann man dann eigentlich die NPC farmen bei denen man Abyss Punkte bekommt?
Weil hab gehört wenn man von Spielern gekillt wird,verliert man Punkte,und das möchte ich doch vermeiden


----------



## Shagkul (23. September 2009)

Das ist kein gutes Verhalten und man kann euch nur wünschen, dass dies überarbeitet wird, oder diese Spieler die Lust an Aion verlieren.

Allerdings aus den oben genannten Gründen sicherlich nicht zwangsläufig. Denn früher war WoW auch wesendlich schwerer.

Neben bei, wer mich kennt, weiß das ich stehts bemüht bin absolut integer zu bleiben, aber...........

Vor Aion Release gab es genug Leute, die in jedem Forum dieser Welt, geschrien haben, dass die ganzen Kiddys eh bei WoW & Co bleiben und wie toll die Com doch ist und wird.

Wenn ich dann versucht habe zu erklären, dass man vielleicht doch erst den release abwarten sollte, dann hat man mich niedergeflammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das habt ihr nun davon *bäh Zunge zeig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein! Ich wünsch euch wirklich, dass sich solche Leute nicht in Aion festsetzen.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Exeone (23. September 2009)

Salavora schrieb:


> *unterschreib!*
> Hab auch ein paar Jahre Wow gespielt und lasse meine Schurkin derzeit ruhen ^^ (sollte mir aion am ende nicht gefallen, geh ich halt wieder zurück, who knows?)
> Das SPiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, nur jedesmal wenn einer mit "ah, ihr seid doch alles wow-kiddies" oder ähnlichem ankommt, rutscht die ganze Argumentation den Kanal runter -_-




Wenn viele WOWler zu Aion wechseln und Aion auf das selbe Niveau wie WOW singt sind solche Aussagen berechtigt. Es hat euch ja keiner persönlich angegriffen. Und das es verdammt viele Idioten in wow gibt braucht niemand zu leugnen ich weiß es auch aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Ich kann für die Aion Community nur hoffen das die Vollpfosten schnell wieder wechseln und das daraus noch etwas anständiges wird


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2009)

Schon im abyss? oO


----------



## Oglokk (23. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Leider muss ich eine erschreckende Entwicklung betrachten....
> 
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich bin seit einer Weile schon im Abyss. Gestern im Abyss um 3uhr nachts dacht ich sammel ich paar punkte. Es hat nicht lange gedauert wo eine gruppe einer der legionen auf höchsten rang ankam (DER EIGENEN FRAKTION) mit 4-5 Leuten.
> ...




PvPvE.

Wenn es Dich stört sammel nen paar Mann um Dich und zeig es Ihnen.Ansonsten lass es geschehen.


----------



## Luxx3r (23. September 2009)

Ich geb euch nen tipp, ich hab /1 und /3 im zweiten tab vom chat aus und schalte nur auf den ersten (wo alles an is) wenn ich was brauche oder suche.

Und wegen dem Abyss ja solche Leute gibt es immer, aber ich geb dir trotzdem den rat nicht sollo im Abyss rumzurennen sondern mindestens zuzweit.

Weil wenn nen kleriker vorbei kommt haste alleine nen prob dann heißt es rennen oder sterben


----------



## epiphone2 (23. September 2009)

Lass mich raten du spielst auf Thor oder Votan.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Luxx3r schrieb:


> Ich geb euch nen tipp, ich hab /1 und /3 im zweiten tab vom chat aus und schalte nur auf den ersten (wo alles an is) wenn ich was brauche oder suche.
> 
> Und wegen dem Abyss ja solche Leute gibt es immer, aber ich geb dir trotzdem den rat nicht sollo im Abyss rumzurennen sondern mindestens zuzweit.
> 
> Weil wenn nen kleriker vorbei kommt haste alleine nen prob dann heißt es rennen oder sterben



Gibts eig. i-ne klasse die einen Kleriker besiegen kann? also bin mage und der duell ist wirklich ununterbrochen-.- noch dazu geht keiner von den beiden OOM


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. September 2009)

Hier schon


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. September 2009)

Luxx3r schrieb:


> Ich geb euch nen tipp, ich hab /1 und /3 im zweiten tab vom chat aus und schalte nur auf den ersten (wo alles an is) wenn ich was brauche oder suche.
> 
> Und wegen dem Abyss ja solche Leute gibt es immer, aber ich geb dir trotzdem den rat nicht sollo im Abyss rumzurennen sondern mindestens zuzweit.
> 
> Weil wenn nen kleriker vorbei kommt haste alleine nen prob dann heißt es rennen oder sterben



ausser du bist höher als er und gut genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab vids gesehen in denen z.b. mage nen cleric ohne große probs gelegt hat... aber das war lvl 45...


----------



## Jelly (23. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ausser du bist höher als er und gut genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte mit meinem SM bisher auch keine Probleme mitm Kleri zumindest mitm Wasserpet.


----------



## Luxx3r (23. September 2009)

ja lvl und equip spielen auch ne rolle , das is klar aber gerade nen Gladi is frischfleisch für einen Kleriker. Und wegen ner konterklasse ,hmm gute frage bei  der man aber auch entlich den gedanken von "ich geh mal alleine ins PvP Gebiet" ablegen sollte ich habs in der Koreanischen version mitbekommen, alleine im Abyss = tot = dauer tot

Es ist ein spiel was auch vom Balancing wirklich auf grp ausgelegt ist und da auch richtig gut


----------



## Skyler93 (23. September 2009)

Ich hab keine Probleme er macht kein Dmg weil er dauer heilen muss, und ich mach nur dmg und guck das ich nicht oom gehe, 1v1 gegen Kleriker im LvLbereich 20 nicht gut


----------



## Virthu (23. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> PvPvE.
> 
> Wenn es Dich stört sammel nen paar Mann um Dich und zeig es Ihnen.Ansonsten lass es geschehen.


pvpve heisst im grunde genommen fraktion gegen fraktion mit mobs dazwischen. nicht ein haufen asozialen abschaums, der unter drogen und aufputschmitteln die ersten 48-72 stunden durchgezockt hat und jetzt meint der eigenen fraktion auf den sack zu gehen, damit die spieler der eigenen fraktion nicht hochkommen. wer jetzt nicht rallt, dass man mit der gesamten fraktion gegen den gegner vorgehen muss, wäre bei wow oder sonstwo besser aufgehoben, wo man mit epics und sonstigen schwanzverlängerungen glänzen kann. "ich und meine gilde/legion"-nummer wird auf dauer zum epischen versagen, wenn erstmal 80% steuer auf alles gesetzt wird und jede festung samt festungsinis in feindeshand ist. abyss ist kein battleground mit begrenzter spieleranzahl. warhammer spieler müssten die situation kennen, sind aber leider wohl in der minderzahl hier.


----------



## Luxx3r (23. September 2009)

im lvl 25 bereich hab ich keine Probs^^ garkeine^^


----------



## Salavora (23. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Zeit haben, können sie in der Zeit machen was sie wollen, weiß nicht was man dagegen einwenden kann und bei mir regnets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Regenschirm rüber reicht* *Packung taschentücher daneben stellt* *Schwarzen tee mit Honig, Nasin und Bronchikum auf einem Teller daneben drapiert*
-> So, für alle eventualitäten gerüstet ;-)




Exeone schrieb:


> Wenn viele WOWler zu Aion wechseln und Aion auf das selbe Niveau wie WOW singt sind solche Aussagen berechtigt. Es hat euch ja keiner persönlich angegriffen. Und das es verdammt viele Idioten in wow gibt braucht niemand zu leugnen ich weiß es auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich kann für die Aion Community nur hoffen das die Vollpfosten schnell wieder wechseln und das daraus noch etwas anständiges wird


Erstmal -> Nicht nur (ehemalige) wow spieler sind so drauf, sondern auch spieler von anderen mmorpgs. ganz wirst du das nicht unterdrücken können, aber zu sagen, dass die alle von wow kommen oder es fast nur auf wow solche dorftrottel gibt finde ich als ehemaliger wow spieler halt einfach nur mies.


Meiner Meinung nach müssen die Leute einfach "nur" von der commuity erzogen werden.
Beispiel: In der open hab ich mal nen Elyos auf 10 bringen wollen um mir die sequenzen bis dahin anzusehen. 

Im allgemeinen Chat kam genau so ein Idiot mit "Das ist doch alles von wow geklaut, wow ist viel besser, ihr seid alles hirnlose trottel, kommt lieber zum original" usw. 
Er wurde im allgemeinen Chat kurz und bündig von ca. 3 Leuten mit guten Argumenten unter den tisch geredet (und die Unterhaltung ist nicht auf "aion ist aber besser" "nein, wow ist besser" "nein aion ist besser" ausgeartet! )
Danach hat ihn keiner mehr beachtet, egal was er auch schrieb.
Folge: Nach ca 5min war er weg und ich hab bis lvl 10 nichts mehr von dieser Art gelesen.

Sprich: Nicht drauf eingehen. Füttert die trolle nicht mehr und schon haben sie keine Grundlage!


----------



## Snek2009 (23. September 2009)

naja auf Votan die leute sind schon extrem assozial ich überleg schon ob ich aufn "rp-sever" gehe...


----------



## Exeone (23. September 2009)

Salavora schrieb:


> *Regenschirm rüber reicht* *Packung taschentücher daneben stellt* *Schwarzen tee mit Honig, Nasin und Bronchikum auf einem Teller daneben drapiert*
> -> So, für alle eventualitäten gerüstet ;-)
> 
> 
> ...




bei solchen aussagen wunderst du dich das die wow Community schlecht geredet wird? Ich habe noch kein eve Spieler im HDRO Forum gesehen der da rumtrollt. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das alle so sind, hab ja selber gespielt als es noch gut war


----------



## AemJaY (23. September 2009)

Also was momentan wohl die dauer frage ist im regions chat sind:

Region 1: Wo ist .... (lol weiss der Name ned mehr vom Schwein, Elyos seite)
Region 2: Wo finde ich das Fossil (elyos seite)

gibts in Regio 3,4 und 5 auch son Quest? Das nervt mich leider immer noch am meisten.
Dank dem Quest Item finde System von Aion wird Fragen eigentlich ja überflüssig. Denn wenn man A das Quest liest oder B die Hervorgehobenen Namen markiert kriegt man c noch mehr informationen oder d sogar n kreuz auf der Map!!!


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Offtopic entfernt und immer daran denken, es geht hier nicht um die Server und deren Status.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> bei solchen aussagen wunderst du dich das die wow Community schlecht geredet wird? Ich habe noch kein eve Spieler im HDRO Forum gesehen der da rumtrollt. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das alle so sind, hab ja selber gespielt als es noch gut war



Wer sagt dass das auch wirklich WoW Spieler sind? Ich kann genausogut im Chat schreiben, dass HdRO um Welten besser ist, obwohl ich es noch nie gespielt habe. Gibt genug die so einfach nur bissel Stimmung in die Bude bringen wollen.

Wirklich penetrant sind nämlich die WoW-Hasser, die nur förmlich drauf warten dass jemand nur die kleinste Kritik übt. Der wird - obwohl er WoW noch nicht einmal erwähnt hat - als WoW-Fanboy gebrandmarkt und man kann sich sicher sein, die nächste halbe Stunde eine sinnlose Diskussion zu verfolgen. Nee, wir sind komplett von Votan weg, auf Kromede ist es um Welten angenehmer (bisher).


----------



## afvb (23. September 2009)

Ich hab Kanal 1, 2 und 3 ausgeschalten (wird man ja sonst bekloppt bei dem Gespamme [unabhängig vom Inhalt ist die Summe der Nachrichten einfach zu viel]). Den Gruppenkanal schalt ich nur bei Bedarf ein, den Regionskanal auch _(wenn ich grad in Eltnen rumsitz und auf Asmodiernews warte ^^)_... alles andere kann ich auch von meiner Legion erfahren.

Da die Chats ja editierbar sind und somit komplett flexibel ist es auch kein Problem sie aufzutrennen.

Wüsst auch grad kein Grund warum die rosa Chats aktiv sein müssten. Eh immer 1000x die gleichen Fragen die mit "Wo ist..." oder "Wie kann ich..." anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auf Votan, Elyosseite, und das rezzen ist auch kein Problem. Wenn ich ne Leiche seh und grad n Stein frei hab rez ich als Templer sogar (nahm bisher keine Überhand an; beim riften ist das sogar selbstverständlich), ansonsten wenn ich in nem Team bin geb ich dem Kleriker oder Kantor Bescheid... da muss der "Tote" nichtmal erst anfragen.
Selbst bin ich noch nicht gestorben das man mich rezzen könnte, kann also nicht sagen ob mich n Zufälliger rezzen würde oder nicht. Außer beim riften bin ich schon paarmal verreckt und da wurd ich auch von Fremden wiederbelebt.


----------



## Exeone (23. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass das auch wirklich WoW Spieler sind? Ich kann genausogut im Chat schreiben, dass HdRO um Welten besser ist, obwohl ich es noch nie gespielt habe. Gibt genug die so einfach nur bissel Stimmung in die Bude bringen wollen.
> 
> Wirklich penetrant sind nämlich die WoW-Hasser, die nur förmlich drauf warten dass jemand nur die kleinste Kritik übt. Der wird - obwohl er WoW noch nicht einmal erwähnt hat - als WoW-Fanboy gebrandmarkt und man kann sich sicher sein, die nächste halbe Stunde eine sinnlose Diskussion zu verfolgen. Nee, wir sind komplett von Votan weg, auf Kromede ist es um Welten angenehmer (bisher).



Aso also sind das alles gar keine wow Spieler sondern nur die Leute die so tun. Ich finds nur irgendwie komisch das ich noch nie in HDRO WAR SWG EVE usw rumgeflame oder dumm angemacht wurde. Aber lass mich raten das sind dann auch nur alles Spieler aus anderen Games die nur so tun.

Und ich habe nie behautet das ich WOW hasse, warum auch es ist nur ein Speil und das kann nichts dafür das es so viele Kellerkinder Spielen die nie gelernt haben wie man sich benimmt


----------



## Shintuargar (23. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Aso also sind das alles gar keine wow Spieler sondern nur die Leute die so tun. Ich finds nur irgendwie komisch das ich noch nie in HDRO WAR SWG EVE usw rumgeflame oder dumm angemacht wurde. Aber lass mich raten das sind dann auch nur alles Spieler aus anderen Games die nur so tun.
> 
> Und ich habe nie behautet das ich WOW hasse, warum auch es ist nur ein Speil und das kann nichts dafür das es so viele Kellerkinder Spielen die nie gelernt haben wie man sich benimmt



Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Aber es sind ebenso nicht alles WoW-Spieler. Gerade jetzt machen sich viele einen Spaß draus zu provozieren. Solange die ganzen WoW-Hasser drauf anspringen, geht die Spirale so weiter. Wieso du dich jetzt bei dem Begriff WoW-Hasser angesprochen fühlst, verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Hab doch nur die Allgemeinheit dieser Spezies in AION gemeint. Wie die sich das verhalten passt ebenso auf keine Kuhhaut und ist einer "besseren" Community keineswegs hilfreich. 

Das größte Problem ist, dass die normalen Spieler irgendwann resignieren. Sicherlich sind es viele WoW-Spieler, die nun AION spielen. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass man sich als normaler Spieler, der sich als (Ex)WoW-Spieler outet, unerwünscht fühlt. 

BTW, in WAR habe ich auch schon oft genug solche Dinge erlebt, besonders in Szenarien. War zwar zu Beginn, aber das Niveau war keinesfalls besser.


----------



## DruffDruff (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Passt gerade hier rein und will nicht alles noch einmal schreiben :
> 
> Die Spieler sind auf dem besten Weg sind eine genau so lächerliche Community abzugeben wie die WoW Community ! Der Regionalchat ist nicht auszuhalte und man liest dort eh nur 3 verschiedene Dinge :
> 
> ...



Willkommen in der neuen Generation von MMO Spielern. 5 Wochen noch, dann ist der Freimonat abgelaufen und die Jungs sind alle wieder bei WoW. 

Ich mein ernsthaft mal, diese ICH ICH ICH Mentalität ist erst mit WoW so richtig groß geworden, da es eins der wenigen MMOs war (die ich bisher gespielt habe) in denen man superviel alleine machen konnteund mit Egogetue auch wirklich bis zum Maximum kommt. (WOTLK hat das ja ganz groß gemacht)

Die Leute werden spätestens mit Level 35+ sowieso aufhören, da das Gegrinde zu heftig wird, wenn dann noch andauernd irgendwelche PVP Fights dazwischen kommen ;p


----------



## Acuria (24. September 2009)

Und nun denkt ihr alle ihr bewegt hier irgendetwas?
Oder seid ihr der Annahme es würde zukünftigen " Gankern" die Augen öffnen?

Es ist wie es ist, nun gelinde gesagt beschissen denn wie in anderen MMos, MMOPRGs oder was weiß ich, stoßen sämtliche Sozialschichten aufeinander.
Manchmal sind es Erwachsene die sich wie Assi´s Verhalten und manchmal sind es halt die Jüngeren, aber eines steht fest, sie sind wie Parasiten, einfach überall.
Ihr werdet sie nicht Vertreiben können indem ihr ein Thema nach dem anderen aufmacht und das auf einer Forenseite die genau solche Abstrusen Gestalten beherbergt.

In jedem 2ten Thema gibt es einen Clown der ein riesen Tara Veranstaltet weil ihm irgendwas auf den Sack geht und gut da steht er nun, gefolgt von 20-30 oder mehr Trotteln die ihm sagen das er kein Leben hätte oder süchtig sei oder was auch immer.

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage wer ist da schlimmer?
Der der sich kurz Luft macht auch wenn das auf einem Dekonstruktiven Maß abläuft oder die, die sich danach stundenlang hochpushen?





An den TE, Verstehen kann ich es ja, es nervt aber gab es da nicht sowas wie Channels wechseln?
Leider wird dir auch in diesem Spiel gesagt das jeder Spieler das recht hat jeden mob zu töten, ob du nun drann warst oder nicht.
Pech.
So ist es leider wenn man zwischen Leuten Spielt und Lebt die sich nur Geil finden wenn sie jemanden Virtuell auf den Sack gehen können, weil sie wissen das sie im " RL" für das Verhalten durch deren eigene Wohnung geprügelt würden und so die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen.

TE, legt dir ein Fell an oder Pack das Spiel beiseite, denn erreichen wirst du nichts, dafür ist der Planet schon zu verkommen.



Jetzt dürft ihr nach Rechtschreibfehlern suchen, ganz besonders gewünscht von denen die statt über einen Witz zu lachen einfach " LOL" sagen.
Oder ihr dürft mich " Flamen" weil ich eine Meinung habe die euch evtl. nicht passt.



Hört auf zu Heulen, Spielt, macht den Chat aus, legt fröhliche Musik ein oder was weiß ich aber sich in einem Computer spiel nerven zu lassen spricht dafür das man im " RL" schon nicht sehr belastbar zu sein scheint.


----------



## Môrticielle (24. September 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Willkommen in der neuen Generation von MMO Spielern. 5 Wochen noch, dann ist der Freimonat abgelaufen und die Jungs sind alle wieder bei WoW.


Dein Wort in Gotes Gehörlauf!



DruffDruff schrieb:


> Ich mein ernsthaft mal, diese ICH ICH ICH Mentalität ist erst mit WoW so richtig groß geworden, da es eins der wenigen MMOs war (die ich bisher gespielt habe) in denen man superviel alleine machen konnteund mit Egogetue auch wirklich bis zum Maximum kommt. (WOTLK hat das ja ganz groß gemacht)


WoW hat leider dadurch, daß es sehr simpel war und im Gegensatz zu den MMORPGs davor kaum Anforderungen an die Geduld der Spieler stellte, sehr viel Publikum in die MMORPG-Szene gezogen, das vorher ein solches Spiel nicht mal mit der Kneifzange angefaßt hätte. Gerade aus der Egoshooter-Szene kamen viele Leute zu WoW. Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt ging es mit Anstand und Respekt in der Szene bergab. Klar gab es schon immer Arschlöcher, aber seit WoW neue Leuten in dieses Marktsegment zog, ging es rapide bergab.

Auf Votan findet sich auch Griefplay ohne Ende, niveauloses Dummgeseiere im Chat und Hilfe (z.B. Buffs oder mal einen Rezz) gibt es nur selten. Es bleibt aber wohl kaum etwas anderes übrig, als sich da durch zu beissen und sich die Leute zu merken, die sich daneben benehmen. Ich habe festgestellt, daß man sich im Leben immer zweimal trifft. Auf die Dauer werden viele dieser Asos von alleine verschwinden, die haben nämlich meist nur eine große Klappe und halten sich für die allergrößten, um dann irgendwann zu merken, daß sie nix gebacken kriegen. Dann wechseln sie Server oder gar das Spiel, um dann dort voll "abroXXen" zu können. Allerdings schaffen es immer wieder welche als Gruppe/Gilde nach oben und halten sich gegenseitig am Leben. Naja, ein Feindbild sollte jeder Server haben, man muß ja auch lästern können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Griefplay (z.B. Mobklau) angeht, so hat NC Soft dies leider dadurch ermöglicht, daß hier nicht der erste, der Schaden am Mob macht, den Loot zugesprochen bekommt, sondern der, der den meisten Schaden macht. Und da haben aktuell halt die Sorcerer die Nase  vorne, weil die aus Distanz rasch viel Schaden machen können. Und viele nutzen das aus. Auch ich als SM ziehe da öfters mal den kürzeren.



Acuria schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage wer ist da schlimmer?
> Der der sich kurz Luft macht auch wenn das auf einem Dekonstruktiven Maß abläuft oder die, die sich danach stundenlang hochpushen?


Und dann gibt es da noch Trottel wie dich, die meinen, daß es ihnen zusteht, Threadersteller für ihrer Meinung nach "unnütze" Threads zu maßregeln und dazu selber völlig unnötige Postings erstellen. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Leute, die zu der Thematik nichts weiter als Flames gegen jeden Diskussionsteilnehmer beizutragen haben. Und nun, husch, husch, schön PC ausmachen und weiterschlafen, mein Kleiner. Nicht daß Mammi und Papi böse werden, wenn du wieder heimlich nachts mit dem Laptop unter der Bettdecke postest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (24. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> je höher im rang desto weniger reallife desto mehr scheiße im kopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurz und präzise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (24. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Kurz und präzise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und total Sinnfrei, was hat der Rang mit dem Verhalten zu tun, es sind die Menschen nicht die Ränge.
Gibt Leute die ganz kleine Würstchen sind auch wenn sie in ihrem neuen Audi sitzen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Shaft13 (24. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Wenn viele WOWler zu Aion wechseln und Aion auf das selbe Niveau wie WOW singt sind solche Aussagen berechtigt. Es hat euch ja keiner persönlich angegriffen. Und das es verdammt viele Idioten in wow gibt braucht niemand zu leugnen ich weiß es auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich kann für die Aion Community nur hoffen das die Vollpfosten schnell wieder wechseln und das daraus noch etwas anständiges wird



Was man hier immer für ne scheisse lesen muss. Saggenhaft. WOW hat die mit Abstand meisten Spieler ,somit auch die mit Abstand meisten Idioten. Andere MMOs haben ebenfalls Idioten,aber deutlich weniger Spieler =deutlich weniger Idioten.

Vielleicht zieht der absolute Marktüfhrer wegen seines Bekanntheitsgrades auch paar % mehr Idioten an, aber es immer so hinstellen,als ob alle Idioten von WOW kommen und ansonsten nur strahlende Saubermänner rumlaufen.

Liebe AION Fanboys,der Idiotenanteil in AION wird ebenfalls hoch sein,solange viele das Spiel spielen. Ein Idiot bleibt ein idiot, egal welches Spiel er spielt,von welchem Spiel er kommt und in welches Spiel er wechselt.

Er wird leider nicht vom Idiot zum tollen Hecht,nur weil er zu AION gewecshelt ist, auch wenn sich hier sehr viele AION Spieler für was besseres halten,weil sie AION spielen.

Anscheinend zieht AION die arroganten Spieler in Scharen an.

PS: Natürlich meine ich nicht alle AION Spieler damit.


----------



## kicks (24. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Ein dezenter hinweis Mobstealing zu unterlassen... Keine Reaktion ... Nochmals der Hinweis bitte es zu unterlassen ... keine Reaktion ... nun der Hinweiß mit etwas nachdruck und auch dem hinweis das jetzt ein ticket rausgeht...
> Reaktion:
> Jetzt ging die Gruppe ganz gezielt auf die Mobs wo ich drauf war. Statt freistehende Mobs zu attackieren wurden gezielt meine Mobs geklaut so das ich keine möglichkeit mehr auf loot oder auf die kills hatte für die repeat quest.



I lol'ed. Vielleicht lernst du daraus was fürs nächste mal ^^


----------



## Webi (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> "Ich-Ich-Ich"-Mentalität



Hatte es befürchtet. Dachte eigentlich, naja Closed / Open-Beta, was solls... Wenns auf dem Live-Server genau so abgeht, dann thx.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> je höher im rang desto weniger reallife desto mehr scheiße im kopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich so zustimmen! Wenn ich mir einige Gilden und ihre Ränge etc. angucken dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!


----------



## Lari (24. September 2009)

Meine Güte, könnt ihr mal die Hexenjagd auf WoW-Spieler sein lassen und einfach akzeptieren, dass die Spieler eine Community bestimmen und nicht das Spiel? Jeder Spieler ist individuell, er kann ein Arschloch sein oder hilfsbereit.
Ich erinner mich an PK'ler in Diablo2, Beleidigungen und dergleichen, es gab alles schon vorher. Wieso versucht ihr verzweifelt jegliche Idioten-Erscheinung mit WoW zu rechtfertigen? Es wird genauso weitergehen, auch nach dem Freimonat.
Wenn die Leute im Endgame ankommen, und es ums PvP geht werden die Flames gegen die andere Seite losgehen, inGame sowie in den Foren. Klassengeheule wird kommen, all das was ein Aion-Spieler natürlich nie machen würde... wers glaubt.

Akzeptiert es, und steht darüber. Wenn ich als momentaner WoW-Spieler hier mitlese, dann kriegt ich einfach nur Brechreiz, wie hochnäsig Teile der Community versuchen sich abzuheben und im gleichen Atemzug die komplette Spielerschaft eines anderen Spieles als Kellerkinder und Rotzlöffel zu deklarieren.
Meine Gilde, großteils aus der gleichen Stadt hat ein Durchschnittsalter von etwa 25 Jahren, wir treffen uns regelmäßig zu Events ala Guitar Hero Gitarrenschlacht oder mal ein Wochenende eine LAN. Außerdem alle berufstätig, zum Teil verheiratet. Und dann muss ich mir sowas anhören... Schlimm.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Eine Hexenjagd heisse ich auch nicht gut, aber auch lässt sich nicht verleugnen, das vor allem die WoW Wechsler ein offensichtlich stark verzerrtes Bild davon haben, was soziales Verhalten ist und wie man sich in einem MMORPG verhält.

Aber darüber zu flamen ist der falsche Weg. Dann begibt man sich auf die gleiche Ebene und gleiches Niveau !

Eher sollte man mit Communityprojekten versuchen den Spielern den richtigen Weg zu zeigen und das Fehlverhalten nicht geduldet wird. Je mehr dann dort mitmachen umso besser.

Leider hab ich beruflich keine Zeit so etwas in die Tat umzusetzen aber vielleicht liest das hier ja jemand, der die Zeit dafür hat !


----------



## Yaglan (24. September 2009)

Das hört sich echt krass an das verhalten...
Das ist ja schlimmer als in AoC beim Wegpunkt Campen. 

Was das mit den Kiddis betrifft. die Kiddis sind immer die die am Lautesten brüllen Aion wird der WoW Killer oder das MMO X wird der WoW Killer.
Oder X Incomming rufer.

Das sind die Kiddis in einen MMO. 
Was habe ich da in WoW Forum mal geschrieben? Endlich ist Aion da dann verschwinden die Kiddis fürs erste. Und wenn man das verhalten so liest könnte man echt meinen das das sogar stimmte. Sowas verdirbt doch echt den spaß.


----------



## Gaueko (24. September 2009)

Moin!

Ging mir gestern auch so - ich wartete auf einen Quest-NPC, der wurde mir dann 3 mal von Gruppen weggeklaut... dann kam noch ein 2er-Grüppchen an, die dann aber sehr freundlich waren und meinten ich hab jetzt den Vortritt.
Gibt also auch normale/nette Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die - ich nenn sie einfach mal- Assis kommen sicher nicht zwangläufig aus WoW, aber einige Verhaltensmuster deuten daraufhin - grade beim "Mobstealing" - "Schnell den Instant-Dot drauf, damit der mob MIR gehört!!! MIR ALLEIN!! *Muahahah*" 
Sltsamerweisde habe ich auch noch nie jemanden der WAR-, HdRo-, oder RoM- Community sagen hören "Man... unsere Community is so assi geworden!"
Gruppeneinladungen werden wirklich selten ausgesprochen - wobei ich mich dann immer wieder Frage wieso... Mein Lieblingsbeispiel hierzu war vorgestern im Mumu-Farmland (hihihi... Mumu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
Typ rennt zu Mob, ich renne zu Mob. Ich lade Typ in Gruppe ein um zusammen Mob zu metzeln. Typ lehnt ab.
Typ greift Mob an. 2. Mob kommt hinzu. Typ stirbt. -> Whisper: "Wieso hast du mir nich geholfen!?" 
Was soll man dazu sagen?...

Ebenso wie der Chat - jemand hat bereits geschrieben, dass der Chat nahezu unerträglich ist. Leider muss ich ihm/ihr Recht geben. (Stichwort Barrens Chat...) Ich habe seit ich mich zum ersten mal eingeloggt habe einen eigenen Chat-Tab, in dem alle "Öffentlichen" Channel aus sind. Jedes mal, wenn ich es doch mal wage in den normalen Chat zu kucken, wird mir schlagartig wieder klar, wieso....

Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich in der Tat noch einige Leute, die das Gruppenspiele und sog. "Soziale Interaktion" offensichtlich nicht beherrschen zu den Spielen zurückkehren, von denen Sie kamen.


----------



## Lari (24. September 2009)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Die - ich nenn sie einfach mal- Assis kommen sicher nicht zwangläufig aus WoW, aber einige Verhaltensmuster deuten daraufhin - grade beim "Mobstealing" - "Schnell den Instant-Dot drauf, damit der mob MIR gehört!!! MIR ALLEIN!! *Muahahah*"


Dieses "Verhaltensmuster" zeugt einzig davon, dass die Spieler absolut keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Denn Mob-Tagging gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht. Wer den meisten Schaden gemacht hat bekommt ihn.


----------



## Ceset (24. September 2009)

Die Aktion dieser Legion ist selbstverständlich sehr ärgerlich, vielleicht kannst Du uns ja einen Hinweis geben, um welche Legion es sich gehandelt hat.

Letzendlich würd ich das aber ganz locker sehen. Das sind ein paar Typen, die jetzt versuchen sich in der Rangliste nach oben zu pushen. Nachdem sie zu unfairen Mitteln greifen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie es sich selbst nicht zutrauen, auch mit fairen Mitteln was zu reißen. Außerdem ist eine "Gemeinschaft" die sich außen asozial gibt, höchstwahrscheinlich auch nach innen asozial, was automatisch dazu führt, dass es die Gemeinschaft nicht lange geben wird, oder zumindest nicht sehr erfolgreich gemeinsam agieren kann.

Es spricht sich rum, wer die Assis sind. Es finden sich dann sicher bald Leute, die versuchen werden diesen Assis aktiv entgegenzutreten, und die große schweigende Masse wird auch einen Bogen um diese Typen machen. Denn so sehr hier auch über die ach so asoziale community geschimpft wird, die meisten Leute lehnen asoziales Verhalten ab, die Negativbeispiele fallen bloß mehr auf und werden durch unmittelbare Medienpräsenz 8Foren, Chats) viel stärker allgemein wahrgenommen.


----------



## Alerius (24. September 2009)

Die Spieler die sich so asi verhalten sind in der Regel Spieler aus Hardcoregilden die jetzt in kleinen Gruppen zusammen ihre Chars so schnell wie möglich auf Maxlevel bringen.

Da wird kein beschweren oder jammern helfen, die sitzen da zusammen im TS und lachen sich schlapp über die "boons" denen man so eben mal alle Mobs wegklaut.
Die wollen mit aller Gewalt so schnell wie möglich hochkommen denen ist alles egal.


Und WoW Geflame ist sinnfrei, da sogut wie Jeder schonmal selbst WoWspieler war.
In Warhammer war es genauso, da hielt sich die Community für was besseres obwohl da auch 99% der Spieler selbst von WoW kamen.

Asi bleibt Asi, da hilft auch kein Warhammer oder neuer AION Anstrich.


mfg


----------



## Berserkius (24. September 2009)

Solche leute haste leider überall da müssen wa eben durch, einfach links liegen lassen wenn es nicht zu persönlich wird.


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Alerius schrieb:


> Die Spieler die sich so asi verhalten sind in der Regel Spieler aus Hardcoregilden die jetzt in kleinen Gruppen zusammen ihre Chars so schnell wie möglich auf Maxlevel bringen.



Hardcoregilden sind nicht mit Assozialengilden zu verwechseln, die Hardcoregilden in denen ich bisher war, hatten sogar mehr Respekt vor anderen als viele andere, zb manche  "Casualgilden" die meinen sie müssten alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen, und jeder mit auch nur einem Teil besserem Equip ist arbeitslos.

Solche Assigilden werden die erfolgreich sein, nicht auf Dauer, die werden früher oder später ausgegrenzt, und alleine kommen sie nicht weit, richtige gute Hradcoregilden bringen sich eher ein, und versuchen die Leute zusammenzuhalten, damit nicht alle ihr Ding alleine drehen wollen.


----------



## zadros (24. September 2009)

shit happens manche sind so manche sind so - wir jedenfalls sind froh und stolz auf unseren guten ruf :-)


----------



## Yaglan (24. September 2009)

Das glaubste doch selbst nicht mit den Bogen um denen zu machen. Man kennt das von anderen spielen das die sogar noch Member kriegen und noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Düstermond (24. September 2009)

Im Moment bin ich auch ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen frustriert, da die Community (Thor, Elyos) der allergrößte Sauhaufen ist, den ich je in einem MMO erlebt habe. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob /1 und /3 vom stereotypen WoW-Kind gepaart mit stereotypen  Dragonball Z - Fan dominiert wird. Besonders schlimm ist es, wie mit den russischen Spieler umgegangen wird. Laut NCSoft soll Thor ja Treffpunkt für russische Spieler sein("inoffiziell", da von der Community so bestimmt, ähnlich wie die "inoffizielle" Bestimmung für einen RP-Server). "Scheiss russe, geh dich an deinem vodka todsaufen" sind die harmloseren Kommentare, sollte es jemand wagen, russisch zu sprechen.

Sind ALLE Server-Communitys so? 
Ich hab extra Elyos gekommen, da gefühlt mehr Pseudo-Coole Leute Asmodier nehmen (Böse = Cool Klischee) und dann doch diese bittere Enttäuschung.


----------



## zadros (24. September 2009)

Votan, Asmodia ist eigentlich ganz gemütlich zumindest zu den abendlichen Zeiten wo ich spiele


----------



## Gwesine (24. September 2009)

Ich finde das Verhalten der Spieler gegenüber anderen einfach erschreckend ..... Das ganze fängt beim Chat an, geht über das Craften und den Mobklau bis hin zu provokanten Sachen wie Massenduelle im Craftingbereich in Sanctum. Wenn man solche Spieler dan anspricht bekommt man entweder überhaupt keine Antwort oder man wird aus ärgste beleidigt ..... Anbei noch ein paar Auszüge die das ganze erklären sollen :

Chat, irgendwann nachmittags

15:00:00 Wo ist Poppy ?
15:00:05 Alda wo isn das Fosil
15:01:30 Antworten inclusive Koordinaten zum anklicken
15:01:35 DU **** DA IS NIX !11!11!
15:01:45 Kann mir jemand verraten wo ich Poppy finde ?
15:02:00 Antwort wo man Poppy findet
15:02:10 Wo isn der drecks Poppy ?!?!ß111!
15:02:30 Antwort ( jaja, die meisten haben schon nen Macro dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
15:02:40 Wo isn Poppy ? Kann den Dreck nicht finden !!! was isn das für nen scheiß game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
15:02:45 !!!
15:02:55 Da is WoW 100x besser !!!!!!!!!!! Drecks spiel
15:03:15 Ich find Poppy nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neeeeeeeeeed Help 
15:03:16 Wo isn des Fosil
15:03:40 Ey !!!1!!!1!! Antwortet gefälligst ihr Spacken !!!!
15:04:00 Antwort mit dem Hinweis dass man ja nicht nur wartet bis jemand frägt und man doch bitte etwas gedult haben sollte
15:04:05 WIXER !

Dazwischen lustige Texte betreff WoW vs AioN und dergleichen mehr, alles gewürzt mit netten Beleidigungen auf untersten Niveau. Ich hab dem geneigten Leser die meisten Schreibfehler vorenthalten, fals jemand gewillt ist möge er ( respektiv sie ) sich noch eine vielzahl von selbigen hinzu denken )


Man findet ein nettes Vorkommen von was auch immer, erlegt den Mob der sich darum herum schleicht und beginnt mit dem Abbau. Plötzlich steht jemand neben einen und wartet bis man das Lootfenster hat und beginnt seinerseits ab zu bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf ein anschreiben was dies soll und ob er es bitte unterlassen möge kommt dann als Antwort : Pech gehabt du Hurensohn, L2P !11!!


Man ist gerade dabei einen QuestMob zu erlegen, hat diesem nach 20 Sekunden schon sagenhafte 30% seiner HP entzogen ( Jaja, Templar macht SPASS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als der Mob plötzlich und wie aus dem Nichts umfällt. Hinter einem eine 3er Gruppe an Magiern die mal eben den Mob für sich beansprucht hat. Auf den freundlichen Hinweis dass man zuerst am Mob war bekommt man die tiefgründige Antwort : ROFL ALDA ! Geh sterben


Manch einer mag nun glauben dies wären Ausnahmen oder gar an den Haaren herbei gezogen .... dem ist aber, leider, nicht so. Diese ganzen Dinge habe ich, in abgeänderter Form und mit anderen ( teils noch zünftigeren Antworten ) selbst erlebt und erlebe sie auch täglich aufs neue. 
Entweder muss ich langsam anfangen angst zu haben was mit der neuen Generation der jugendlichen ( oder jung gebliebenen ) auf uns zu kommt oder dies ist wirklich ein Phänomen was nur online auftritt ( Stichwort: Anonymität ). Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend welche sozialen Defizite so manch einer auf zu weisen hat wenn er sich hinter der maske des Internets verstecken kann und fordere alle vernünftigen Spieler und Spielerinnen dazu auf solch einem Verhalten, auch wie es von anderen Postern in diesem thread beschrieben wurde, keinen Vorschub zu leisten und aktiv entgegen zu wirken



Eure

Gwesi

P.S. Mittagspause ist um und ich lese nicht nochmal korrektur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (24. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das das Thema sehr subjektiv ist.
Ich spiele auf Votan Elyos und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einigen das ständige "Wo ist der Schatz" "Wo ist das Fossil?" und die darauf Folgende Antworten "Drück mal Alt F4 dann hast dus in der Tasche" ziemlich auf die Eier geht. Anderen ist das aber wiederum relativ bums.
Das Mobs gestohlen werden ist mir zwar auch schon aufgefallen, kommt aber oft eher zufällig vor.
Da ich aber noch etwas vom Abyss entfernt bin kann ich die geschilderte Situation auf Votan weder bestätigen noch dementieren.


----------



## kicks (24. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Sind ALLE Server-Communitys so?



Erste Handlung in jedem Spiel ist bei mir immer sämtliche Chats abzuschalten, noch vor den Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

haaaaaaaha spiel wow .. gegner angeschossen dann is das auch meiner und keiner kann ihn mir mehr klaun... ausser er war vorher schneller aber so ein system is unfair


----------



## Lintflas (24. September 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Leider muss ich eine erschreckende Entwicklung betrachten....
> 
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich bin seit einer Weile schon im Abyss. Gestern im Abyss um 3uhr nachts dacht ich sammel ich paar punkte. Es hat nicht lange gedauert wo eine gruppe einer der legionen auf höchsten rang ankam (DER EIGENEN FRAKTION) mit 4-5 Leuten.
> ...



Tja, es ist schon traurig, was da heutzutage für eine asoziale und verhaltensgestörte Generation heranwächst. 
WoW hat das Höllentor damals für diese ganzen zurückgebliebenen Kreaturen geöffnet, und nun überrennen sie alle anderen MMORPGs.

Für mich wird es auch immer schwerer in einem solchen Umfeld noch Spaß am Spiel zu haben. Das versaut einem einfach die Atmosphäre.
Wenn es sich in Aion ähnlich wie in WoW entwickelt, werde ich MMOs künftig wohl nicht mehr spielen.

Aber warten wir erstmal ab. Vielleicht pendelt sich die Aion Community ja doch noch ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

War gestern kurz auf Balder Elyos online um mir nen Twink zu machen und es war nen Unterschied wie Tag und NAcht. Der Regional-Chat war normal, keine Flames, alle waren freundlich. Also die Communities unterscheiden sich recht stark von Server zu Server


----------



## AemJaY (24. September 2009)

Mann muss einem neuen MMORPG immer erst die Chance lassen die eigene Community zu gestalen.
Klar kommen zu beginn viele von anderen MMORPGs und schnuppern rein, vergleichen und bleiben oder gehen wieder.

Ich denke bei Aion wird es sich in ca. 3-4 Monaten einpendeln, dann hat man die Aion Spieler.
Ich freu mich drauf. Und ich werd auch bei Aion bleiben. Und wer in meine Gilde kommt wird auch erst systematisch selektioniert.
Ich glaube es gibt viele Gilden die einfach mal inviten, und das habe ich ned vor.
Ich will Spass am Spiel, und die Gilde hilft da enorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (24. September 2009)

Das was Gwesine geschrieben hat unterstreiche Ich zu 100%! Ich spiele genau aus diesem Grund Aion nicht obwohl oder grade weil Ich ein Closed Beta Wochenende und die Open Beta mitgemacht habe. Ich dachte, dass dieses Phänomen der "L2P-Kackn00b-Generation" nur in den Startgebieten und auf niedrigem Level stattfindet, aber das schlimme ist dass der Grad des geistigen Vakuums der Mitspieler proportional zum Level ansteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Mich hat gar nicht mal das doofe Geschreibsel innerhalb des Region oder Global-Chats genervt sondern vielmehr das hier schon häufiger angesprochene Mob und Resourcen-Stealing! Dieses Verhalten ist so hochgradig assozial, dass ich echt aufpassen muss in den Tisch zu beißen und mir somit mein gebiss zu ruinieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich wünsche mir dann immer den Typen, der mir grad meinen Mob geklaut hat, auf dessen Respawn ich zehn Minuten gewartet habe, solange meine Tastatur ins Gesicht zu hauen bis er mal Anstand und Respekt lernt, welche er wohl von seinen degenerierten Eltern nicht beigebracht bekommen hat! Feigheit und verdammte Anonymität kann Ich da nur sagen! Ich prangere solche Leute dann einfach öffentlich an, auch wenn ich dafür auch genügend Flames bekomme, aber irgendwer merkt sich das schon UND man sieht sich immer zweimal im online Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Mir ist ein solches Verhalten so massiv auch noch in keinem anderen MMO aufgefallen, selbst WOW war friedlich dagegen...Ich bin mittlerweile einfach zu alt um mich mit solchen Kindern außeinander zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

WUZA...Gewalt ist nicht gut, aber in solchen Fällen schwillt mir echt der Kamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Fyralon (24. September 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> w00t? Du bist schon 25?




Dachte auch ich les nicht richtig :\
Ich bin erst Lvl 11...okay muss auch arbeiten etc....aber manche scheinen am PC zu pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Topic,zu dem asozialen Verhalten muss ich sagen..das geht Hand in Hand mit den Leuten die ständig da ein anderes,sehr bekanntes, Game anpreisen.

Halt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht jetzt denken ich hätte was gegen die 3 Buschstaben Spieler...nein nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...es fällt nur ziemlich krass auf das die meisten davon sich auch so richtig daneben benehmen oder eben sich durch "dummheit extrem" auszeichnen.Ich sag nur:"wo finde ich Tutty/den Würfel" und das im sekundentakt!


Hoffe das legt sich noch.


Mfg


----------



## Norjena (24. September 2009)

Mir tun die Russen auf Thor leid, die bekommen halt alles ab, aber auf der anderen Seite war es klar, das Thor und Votan dermaßen voll werden, und einen besonders hohen Trottelanteil haben werden.

Ansonsten stimme ich Gwesine ebenfalls zu, und Stancer auch, auf Krombacher ist auch bei weitem besser als die beschriebenen Beispiele, klar es kommt mal eine flaxige oder vieleicht auch mal eine gereizte Antwort wenn binnen einer Minute 15mal gefragt wird wo XY ist, und sogar mit Loka geantwortet wurde, aber die halten sich immer Rahmen, und das wars dann auch.

Auch in Gruppen habe ich bisher großteils nette Leute kennengelenrt, Mobstealing hält sich anscheinend auch in Grenzen, die Emodier sind feige, aber ist auch verständlich, wer alleine zuviel wagt und stribt, verliert Punkte, also geht man auf Nummer sicher und jagt in Gruppen einzelne, aber in der Zwischenzeit bauen sich schnell Kontergruppen auf...im Abyss bin ich erst seid kurzem, hatte da noch keinen Feindkontakt, und andere Elyosspieler scheinen sich normal zu benehmen, kann das vom TE erwähnte bisher, auf Krombacher noch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Æzørt (24. September 2009)

ich denke diese unfreundlichen leute kommen zu 90% von wow. wenn du einen 80iger fragst ob er dir kurz bei ner quest helfen kann weil du keine gruppe findest ist die standart antwort "nee ich hab gleich raid" ne stunde später steht er immer noch in og rum. oder sie wollen gold dafür haben. diesen ego tripp fahren die jetzt in aion weiter.


----------



## Lari (24. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Halt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woraus schließt du, dass es WoW Spieler sind?
WoW Spieler sind in der Regel geübt im Umgang mit Questhelpern... Oder sagen sie "Hallo, ich bin ehemaliger WoW Spieler, wo ist Tutty?".

Im übrigen geht es hier um das Verhalten von AION-Spielern. Glaub mir, wenn es sich so fortsetzt, und AION einen festen Platz neben WoW bekommt, wird man von den verkorksten WoW und AION Communitys reden, die im neuen Spiel XY rumflamen und den Idioten raushängen lassen. Und plötzlich gehörst du wieder dazu, dabei hast du doch gerade erst den Absprung geschafft laut Signatur...

Rechtfertigt Spielerverhalten nicht mit dem gespielten Spiel. Das ist gelinde gesagt einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Gaming11 (24. September 2009)

Das ist halt einfach mal der Startschuss in ein neues Spiel...solche Leute gibts immer, einfach nich aufregen und weiterspieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solche Leute hörn das Spiel doch eh auf sobald sie mal verlieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (24. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Woraus schließt du, dass es WoW Spieler sind?
> WoW Spieler sind in der Regel geübt im Umgang mit Questhelpern... Oder sagen sie "Hallo, ich bin ehemaliger WoW Spieler, wo ist Tutty?".
> 
> Im übrigen geht es hier um das Verhalten von AION-Spielern. Glaub mir, wenn es sich so fortsetzt, und AION einen festen Platz neben WoW bekommt, wird man von den verkorksten WoW und AION Communitys reden, die im neuen Spiel XY rumflamen und den Idioten raushängen lassen. Und plötzlich gehörst du wieder dazu, dabei hast du doch gerade erst den Absprung geschafft laut Signatur...
> ...




Liesst du auch was richtig bevor du antwortest?Dann hätte dir  dieser Satz Erklärung genug sein sollen 





> Zum Topic,zu dem asozialen Verhalten muss ich sagen..das geht Hand in Hand mit den Leuten die ständig da ein anderes,sehr bekanntes, Game anpreisen.


und eben wenn mir jemand Ingame sagt "WoW sei darin besser und das ist gut und das ist an Aion müll..." und drei sekunden später Leute flamed was glaubst du wohl woher ich den Eindruck habe das dass über wiegend eben solche spieler sind?Ich gebs zu es ist Subjektiv aber dennoch meine Erfahrung!

Und eigenartig ,IMMER wenn man was gegen ein Spiel sagt,was ich eigentlich gar nicht getan habe sondern nur meinen Subjektiven Eindruck geäussert habe ,kommt jemand und bezichtigt einen als dumm ,blöde oder sonstwas!?Werd' nicht anzüglich in Zukunft!


Und nein,ich hab nicht gerade den Absprung geschafft,übrigens fröhne ich keinerlei Sucht ausser einer die nicht Jugendfrei ist und hier auch nichts verloren hat,ergo kein absprung......nein ich spiele wieder WoW nachdem ich 6 monate Pause eingelegt hatte.HdRO hab ich Lifetimeabo bin aber seit ca 63 Tage nicht online gewesen...hätte ich das als Sig würd ich deiner Meinung nach auch noch spielen?...


----------



## mvposse (24. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Woraus schließt du, dass es WoW Spieler sind?
> WoW Spieler sind in der Regel geübt im Umgang mit Questhelpern... Oder sagen sie "Hallo, ich bin ehemaliger WoW Spieler, wo ist Tutty?".
> 
> Im übrigen geht es hier um das Verhalten von AION-Spielern. Glaub mir, wenn es sich so fortsetzt, und AION einen festen Platz neben WoW bekommt, wird man von den verkorksten WoW und AION Communitys reden, die im neuen Spiel XY rumflamen und den Idioten raushängen lassen. Und plötzlich gehörst du wieder dazu, dabei hast du doch gerade erst den Absprung geschafft laut Signatur...
> ...


Unterschreibe ich*


----------



## sn1pper (24. September 2009)

Ob man sich nen Abo einrichten kann weiß ich nicht xD

Aber mal zum Topic:

Auf Kromede Asmodier Seite sind solche Extremfälle eigentlich nicht. 
Mobstealing is eher nen Zufall wenn man sieht das der jenige gerade am sterben ist und ihm hilft (sofern man kein Heiler is kloppt man halt mit drauf)

Und wenn man fragt wo wer oder was ist kommt meistens auch ne Antwort. Im Abyys bin ich noch nicht, kann also nichts dazu sagen aber ich denke und hoffe mal das das dort auch in geregelten Bahnen läuft.


----------



## Lari (24. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Liesst du auch was richtig bevor du antwortest?Dann hätte dir  dieser Satz Erklärung genug sein sollen


Dort behauptest du lediglich, dass Leute, denen WoW Spaß macht, und die es sogar öffentlich zugeben, asozial sind. Im Regelfall.


> und eben wenn mir jemand Ingame sagt "WoW sei darin besser und das ist gut und das ist an Aion müll..." und drei sekunden später Leute flamed was glaubst du wohl woher ich den Eindruck habe das dass über wiegend eben solche spieler sind?Ich gebs zu es ist Subjektiv aber dennoch meine Erfahrung!


Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass WoW nunmal seit geraumer Zeit das einzige Spiel ist, dass sich (neben HdRO, aber völlig anderes Klientel) erfolgreich auf dem Markt behauptet? Sollen WAR Spieler den Lenz rauslassen? Oder AoC? Beides Flops, weit unter den Erwartungen geblieben.
Von der Theorie her kann es also fast nur "WoW ist besser"-Schreiber geben. Liegt das nun an der Community? Nein.



> Und eigenartig ,IMMER wenn man was gegen ein Spiel sagt,was ich eigentlich gar nicht getan habe sondern nur meinen Subjektiven Eindruck geäussert habe ,kommt jemand und bezichtigt einen als dumm ,blöde oder sonstwas!?Werd' nicht anzüglich in Zukunft!


Dein subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass alle Flamer in Aion asoziale WoW-Spieler sind oder es eben "wow-typisch" ist. Was war mit den Exploitern/Bugusern in WAR? Friedhof-Camper in AoC? Alles "wow-typisch"? Außerdem habe ich dich persönlich nicht angegriffen.



> Und nein,ich hab nicht gerade den Absprung geschafft,übrigens fröhne ich keinerlei Sucht ausser einer die nicht Jugendfrei ist und hier auch nichts verloren hat,ergo kein absprung......nein ich spiele wieder WoW nachdem ich 6 monate Pause eingelegt hatte.HdRO hab ich Lifetimeabo bin aber seit ca 63 Tage nicht online gewesen...hätte ich das als Sig würd ich deiner Meinung nach auch noch spielen?...


?


----------



## kicks (24. September 2009)

Oh, jetzt wird aber jedes Klischee bemüht und alle unteren Schubladen aufgemacht. Respekt ihr Schlaumeier. Ich wette, die Hälfte der fleissigen Schreiber hier, die sich über die heutige Jugend aufregen, gehört selbst zu eben dieser Altersgruppe. Was ein altkluges Stammtischgeschwätz. Aber immer gut wenn man sich schon bereits vorhandener Klischees bedienen kann. Da wird man dann nicht gezwungen selber mal nachzudenken und seine eigenen Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Kindergarten..


----------



## Mikehoof (24. September 2009)

Was hier so geschrieben wird deutet auf zuviel freie Zeit hin. Nur weil ein paar Leute in einem Spiel keine Manieren haben kommen die Hobbypsychologen sowie einige Trolle aus ihren Löchern. Zum GLück lesen die wenigsten Spieler hier sonst könnte man wirklich Angst vor diesem und anderen MMOs bekommen.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Also wie kann man bitte das asoziale Verhalten mit dem Start in Verbindung bringen ? Soll das heissen, sobald der Start vorbei ist sagen die Spieler "So und jetzt verhalte ich mich normal" ???

Weit gefehlt. Ich hab schon einige Starts mitgemacht und so wie ich die Community am Anfang gibt, so gibt sie sich auch danach.

Es hat was mit der Einstellung der Spieler zu tun. Viele glauben die anderen Mitspieler sind Konkurrenten und wollen ihnen was weg nehmen und natürlich die Einstellung "Je weniger ich den anderen gönne, desto besser stehe ich im Vergleich zu ihnen".
Asoziales Verhalten wird von den Spielern mitgebracht und momentan nicht zu wenig.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (24. September 2009)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verhalten der Spieler gegenüber anderen einfach erschreckend ..... Das ganze fängt beim Chat an, geht über das Craften und den Mobklau bis hin zu provokanten Sachen wie Massenduelle im Craftingbereich in Sanctum. Wenn man solche Spieler dan anspricht bekommt man entweder überhaupt keine Antwort oder man wird aus ärgste beleidigt ..... Anbei noch ein paar Auszüge die das ganze erklären sollen :
> 
> Chat, irgendwann nachmittags
> 
> ...




Ok, das ist tatsächlich erschreckend. Solche Sachen habe ich auf Balder noch nicht mitbekommen, aber ich schalte die Regionalen Chats immer gleich nach der Grafikeinstellungen ab.

Was aber auch auf Balder gibt ist Mob-und Ressourcen Stealing. Sicher nicht in einem unerträglichen Masse, aber es passiert. Ich selbst habe z.B. gestern Abend einen Assassinen an der Backe gehabt, der sich auf jeden Mob gestürzt hat, mit dem ich bereits beschäftigt war. Wenigstens macht der Kantor in meinem LvL Bereich so viel Schaden, dass er nichts davon hatte. Das Schlimmste dabei war, es gab genug andere Mobs um uns herum...jedenfalls habe ich dann das Gebiet gewechselt.

Solange die Spielmechanik keine andere Ausrichtung hat, ist das eine Einladung für unsoziale Menschen und solche, die sich ihren Spass aus unfairen sowie stark fragwürden Verhalten ziehen. In der Anonymität der Online-Spiele passiert eigentlich nichts anderes, als das viele Leute ihre Maske fallen lassen, ohne die sie im RL nicht klarkommen würden. Ich will nicht soweit gehen die heranwachsende Generation kollektiv als unsozial zu bezeichnen, doch viele junge Menschen offenbaren stark gestörte Verhaltensweisen. Es ist ihnen zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht bewusst, das es sie langfristig nirgends hinbringt und sie lediglich unter dem Stress stehen, welchen sie sich selbst verordnet haben.

Wie man damit in einem MMO umgeht, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Ich kann nur ein paar kleinere Tipps geben, die mir immer geholfen haben.

1. Solche Chats abschalten die nicht unbedingt benötigt werden. 
2. Spielernamen abschalten, es entsteht auch eine andere Spielatmosphäre.
3. Trifft man auf Spieler mit seltsamen Verhalten (Trolle, Griffer, Flamer, Gummibälle etc.) einfach ignorieren und/oder woanders hinlaufen.
4. Niemals auf /whispers mit Provokationen antworten in schweren Fällen sofort /ignore Funktion benutzen.
5. Selbst immer nett und freundlich sein (das bringt sehr, sehr viel).
6. Sich genau aussuchen mit wem man öfters zusammenspielen will.
7. Nicht spielen wenn man selbst sehr müde ist.
8. Nicht alles so ernst nehmen und jede Stunde mal 10 min Pause (falls man länger spielen will) machen.
9. Während der Arbeitszeit keine Foren besuchen (daran arbeite ich selbst noch).

In diesem Sinne...viel Spass bei Aion.


----------



## RogueS (24. September 2009)

Das Thema das Fyralon anschneidet finde ich interessanter als das eigendliche Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem hier nochmal zum Thema:
Nen Grund warum das Verhalten, zumindest im Chat oftmals ziemlich aus dem Ruder läuft ist das Thema WoW. Da fängts meistens an, und hört dann bei Beleidungen auf.

Es ist nunmal so, dass Aion ab 12 Jahren ist.
Es ist nunmal so, dass WoW-Spieler als folgendes abgestempelt/diskriminiert werden:
- Assis ohne Leben und Freunde
- sozial inkopetent
- spielerisch inkompetent
- Leute die keine Ahnung von Mmorpgs haben
- Kiddis

Und hier sehe ich nen Problem, denn wer lässt sich gerne sowas sagen? Niemand. Also versuchen Spieler das WoW-image, dass ihnen von den "anderen" bzw. sich einfach wie ein selbstläufer entwickelt hat/auferlegt wurde, abzulegen. Und wie geht das besser als zu sagen "Scheiß WoW" und andere als "WoW-Spieler" (mit genau oben genannter Bedeutung) zu bezeichnen um von evtl. seiner Vergangenheit abzulenken. Da ca 85% aller Aionspieler bereits WoW gespielt haben, aber sich keiner als "WoW-Spieler" abstempeln lassen will, artet das dann oft aus.
Verstärkt wird der Effekt, dann noch von Spielern die genau das über WoW-Spieler sagen:
"WoW-Spieler haben keine Ahnung von Mmorpgs"
Sie selbst kommen sich aber ganz groß und erfahren vor und lassen dann auchnoch raushängen, "wie du hast nur wow gespielt? Ich war schon bei UO und DaoC dabei. Ja Daoc war DAS PVP spiel, ich hab Ahnung von PvP, du nicht"
Und schon hat man eine Handfeste Grundlage für einen ordentlichen Spam und unschönes Verhalten.

Andere "Ausrutscher" wie Gegenstände weglooten, oder Mobsklauen, oder auch das vermehrte Nachfragen nach Questgegenständen/mobs lässt sich dadurch nicht erklären.

Zu den übermäßigen Nachfragen nach Items und Mobs, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, und das ist eine Theorie, dass Spiele mittlerweile selbsterklärend sein sollen/müssen. Das finde ich gut, andere sagen jetzt wieder "Früher musste ich noch questtexte durchlesen, ich bin ein richtiger mmorpgler". Aber ich sage, was ist falsch daran Content verständlich und ohne große ??? vermittelt bekommen zu wollen. Und hier ist momentan gerade das Problem bei Questmobs, dass diese gerade durch die Vermehrte Spielerzahl ständig despawnt sind. Wenn also jemand Poppy sucht, findet diesen aber nicht, ist er erstmal angepisst. Also fragt er im Chat. Da wird dann oft schon gespammt lies questtexte usw. Diese Reaktion kommt warscheinlich daher, dass viele aufgrund des erhöhten Nachfragebedarfs generft sind. Wäre der Nachfragebedarf also geringer, würde es durchaus sofort eine vernünftige Antwort geben. Es gibt aber noch genug die die Antwort auch posten. Nun geht also besagter Spieler zu der Stelle die ihm im chat beschrieben wurde. Dort findet sich aber kein Poppy. Der Spieler fühlt sich verarscht, kommt sich demnach schlecht vor, und je nach Art des Menschen reagiert er darauf halt angepisst und aggressiv. Dies kann sich dadurch ausdrücken, dass er sobald der Mob da ist, unter allen Umständen versucht ihn auch zu bekommen, egal ob da schon 4 andere vor ihm da waren. Die denken dann wieder, was ein "WoW-Spieler" und reagieren selbst generft.
Alles also ausgelöst dadurch, dass in der Quest der genaue Ort von Poppy nicht aufgeführt ist und dadurch das die Spawnzeit von Poppy zu hoch ist.

Ich denke nicht, dass es sich demnach um ein generelles Problem der Community handelt. Sondern mehr um ein Angespanntes Verhalten. Jeder hat den "Zwang" oder "Druck" schnell auf max. Lvl zu kommen. Da will man nicht viel Zeit verschwenden. Und wenn man mal etwas nicht findet wird Nachgefragt. Da man auch schnell lvln will, stielt man evtl auch Anderen die Mobs. Da sieht man mal wie ernst es vielen beim "Spielen" ist. Jeder will gewinnen. Auch normal für nen Mensch. Und wenn noch keiner Max.lvl hat, hat automatisch der das Spiel gewonnen, der es zuerst oder als einer der Ersten erreicht. 

Es ist nach meiner Theorie also nur eine Frage der Zeit. Allerdings nicht wie hier viele Schreiben, weil da die "Assi-WoW-Kinder" wieder weg sind, sondern weil die meisten schon MaxLvL haben. Nichtmehr questen !müssen!. Und was natürlich auch ein Grund ist. Man nichtmehr anonym ist. Wer nämlich auf 50 eine Legion hat wird sich 2mal überlegen ob er jemand einen Mob klaut, denn es könnte direkte konsequenzen für ihn haben. Gefährlich wird es nur dann, wenn eine ganze Legion so handelt, und man sich hinter der Masse der Gildenmitglieder verstecken kann.

Und selbst dann können wir noch nicht sagen ob diese  nur aus Assis besteht, denn evtl. sind alle ganz umgänglich, doch es ist eine Art "Gruppenzwang" sich zu verhalten wie sie sich dann eben verhalten. Es liegt dann eigendlich an der Gildenleitung das zu ändern. Dafür muss sie allerdings auch darauf hingewiesen werden! Habt ihr also solche Fälle, informiert doch die Gildenleitung der jeweiligen Legion.

Wir spielen hier also ein Mmog.
D.h. viele Menschen auf einem Haufen. Und das ist wie auch im echten Leben genauso schwer im virtuellen. Man kann nur an die Vernunft apellieren, was sich allerdings in der "echten Welt" auch eher als Zwecklos darstellt. Aber tut man es nicht ist alles vorbei.

Also seid vernünftig. Tolleriert Anfragen nach Quests. Und wenn es euch zu viel wird, schaltet den Chat ab, oder gebt einfach keine Auskunft. Wenn euch ein Mob weggeklaut wird, versucht nicht generft zu reagieren und "vergeltet" es blos nicht anderen mit der "Auge um Auge-Methode". Schreibt die Spieler an, falls diese uneinsichtig sind, die Gildenleitung. Das hat nix mit Petzen zu tun, die meisten Spier werden eh nicht gleich gekickt, aber derjenige Spieler bemerkt, aha da tut sich was. Mein Handeln hat eine Auswirkung.

So, wer das alles gelesen hat ist doof^^.
Schöner Tag und viel Spass


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Spieler wollen Dinge verkaufen ! Warum verschenkt ihr nicht mal ITems, wenn ihr sie eh nicht braucht ? Ich mach das dauernd und die Spieler freuen sich riesig darüber.



Och du Armer. Bin ich auf der Wohlfahrt? Es kann trotzdem eine gute Community vorhanden sein, auch wenn nicht jeder seine Sachen verschenkt. Ich verkaufe die Sachen lieber zu einem Fairen Preis, den ich brauch die Kinah für Legionsstufen Aufbau und für meine Berufe. Also sry, ich sehe kein Grund, seine sachen zu verschenken.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Unter Anonymität verhalten sich viele Menschen asozial. Da sie keine Folgen zu befürchten haben tun sie genau das, was sie im RL nicht machen können, entweder weil sie dann sofort verprügelt würden oder weil sie dann ihren Job los wären.

Gab auch schon einige wissenschatliche Experimente dazu.

Ich erinner nur mal an das Experiment in den 70er Jahren, wo Probanten Fragen gestellt wurden und wenn sie diese Falsch beantworteten konnten sie wählen ob sie sich selbst einen schwachen Stromstoss geben wollten oder einer Person im Nebenraum, die sie nicht kannten und die auch niemals erfahren würde wer den Knopf gedrückt hat. Unterschied : Bei der Person im Nebenraum wurde der Stromstoss mit jeder falschen Frage stärker.
Es war natürlich gefaked und im Nebenraum war nur ein Wissenschaftler, der laut schrie sobald das Zeichen aufleuchtete, das der Probant den Knopf drückt.

Und was passierte ? Ein Grossteil der Probanten drückte munter auf den Knopf für die Person im Nebenraum. Sogar als der Stromstoss ein deutlich Lebensgefährliches Maß erreichte drückten die Probanten munter weiter. Auch als klar zu erkennen war, das die Person im Nebenraum offensichtlich bereits Bewusstlos war (keine Schreie mehr) drückten die Probanten weiter.

Und die Probanten waren ganz normale Menschen, Stundenten, Arbeiter etc.

Klar gibt es asoziale Menschen und die werden auch im Spiel asozial sein aber viele zeigen ihre asozialen Neigungen auch erst im Spiel, wo die Handlungen ohne Folgen sind. Evtl. sehen manche ein derartiges Spiel als die Möglichkeit endlich mal ein "Arschloch" zu sein.
Gerade Jugendliche neigen wohl eher dazu, denn im RL schenkt man ihnen weniger Beachtung bzw dort haben sie nichts zu sagen. Ein 14 Jähriger kann im RL nicht zu einem Türsteher gehen und sagen "Ich fick deine Mudda" , wenn der Türsteher ihn nicht direkt tötet sagt er vielleicht lachend "Geh zum Metzger und hol dir nen Stück Fleischwurst". Im Internet geht das aber. Sich "stark" fühlen ist wohl der Sinn, man kann Erwachsenen die Stirn bieten ohne Angst vor ihnen haben zu müssen.

Deswegen gehen diese Idioten auch nie auf eine Diskussion ein, denn sie wissen genau, das sie dort wegen ihres mangelnden Erfahrungsschatzes den kürzeren ziehen würden.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Unter Anonymität verhalten sich viele Menschen asozial. Da sie keine Folgen zu befürchten haben tun sie genau das, was sie im RL nicht machen können, entweder weil sie dann sofort verprügelt würden oder weil sie dann ihren Job los wären.
> 
> Gab auch schon einige wissenschatliche Experimente dazu.
> 
> ...



Dieses Experiment ist mir bekannt. Du weisst sicher auch, das sein Ergebnis aus vielen Gründen sehr umstritten war. Deine Aussage kann man aber nicht ganz von der Hand weisen.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Tut doch nicht immer so als waere soziales Verhalten normal und Leute die zuerst an sich denken waeren anormal. 

Der Mensch verhaelt sich sozial, weil er gelernt hat, dass ihm dies Vorteile bringt. Dieser Lernprozess muss fuer die Spieler hier erst noch stattfinden. Im Moment sind alles Anfaenger, jeder versucht zu leveln und was im Spiel zu werden - was zumindest am Anfang auch gut allein geht. Spaeter wird das anders aussehen und die Spieler werden lernen, dass sie mit rein egoistischem Verhalten nicht weit kommen. Dann werden sie sich entsprechend auch anders verhalten - denn sie wollen die Vorzuege sozialen Verhaltens ausnutzen (Gruppenspiel, Legionen usw.). Wem das dann nicht gelingt, der wird scheitern.

Also - nicht gleich aufgeben oder rumschreien, sondern einfach mal entspannt laechelnd zuruecklehnen!


----------



## Acuria (24. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht immer so als waere soziales Verhalten normal und Leute die zuerst an sich denken waeren anormal.
> 
> Der Mensch verhaelt sich sozial, weil er gelernt hat, dass ihm dies Vorteile bringt. Dieser Lernprozess muss fuer die Spieler hier erst noch stattfinden. Im Moment sind alles Anfaenger, jeder versucht zu leveln und was im Spiel zu werden - was zumindest am Anfang auch gut allein geht. Spaeter wird das anders aussehen und die Spieler werden lernen, dass sie mit rein egoistischem Verhalten nicht weit kommen. Dann werden sie sich entsprechend auch anders verhalten - denn sie wollen die Vorzuege sozialen Verhaltens ausnutzen (Gruppenspiel, Legionen usw.). Wem das dann nicht gelingt, der wird scheitern.
> 
> Also - nicht gleich aufgeben oder rumschreien, sondern einfach mal entspannt laechelnd zuruecklehnen!





Richtig.


Die Leute die heute im Chat ne große Fresse haben sind die, die morgen ganz Lieb sind weil sie irgendwo mitgenommen werden wollen wo es Loot für sie geben könnte.






Ich habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden wie es ist, die Leute haben nen Schatten, na und, so merke ich wenigstens wie gut es mir eigentlich geht.


----------



## Äneas1 (24. September 2009)

Kyragan
  vor 32 Minuten
Beitrag #94


Veteran


Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1.369
Beigetreten: 17.02.2008
Wohnort: Dresden
Mitglieds-Nr.: 293.613



ZITAT(Äneas @ 24.09.2009, 14:02) 
"Jemand der im reallife keine achtet oder beachtet wird dies auch im Spiel nicht tun; schaut Euch die Jugend an !"

ANTWORT von KYRAGAN
"Wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir die Galle hoch. Das ist genauso n dummer Satz wie "LOLDIEGANZENSCHEISSWOWLERBENEHMENSICHINAIONWIEDIELETZTENWIXXERDIESINDALLEDU
MM!!".
Lern denken oder halt die Klappe, danke
________________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________


GENAU das sind die Leute die Ihr im Spiel meiden solltet ! 
Ungeschriebene Regeln; was gibt es da für eine Diskussionsgrundlage ? Man beachtet Sie und fertig !


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht immer so als waere soziales Verhalten normal und Leute die zuerst an sich denken waeren anormal.
> 
> Der Mensch verhaelt sich sozial, weil er gelernt hat, dass ihm dies Vorteile bringt. Dieser Lernprozess muss fuer die Spieler hier erst noch stattfinden. Im Moment sind alles Anfaenger, jeder versucht zu leveln und was im Spiel zu werden - was zumindest am Anfang auch gut allein geht. Spaeter wird das anders aussehen und die Spieler werden lernen, dass sie mit rein egoistischem Verhalten nicht weit kommen. Dann werden sie sich entsprechend auch anders verhalten - denn sie wollen die Vorzuege sozialen Verhaltens ausnutzen (Gruppenspiel, Legionen usw.). Wem das dann nicht gelingt, der wird scheitern.
> 
> Also - nicht gleich aufgeben oder rumschreien, sondern einfach mal entspannt laechelnd zuruecklehnen!



Ja guter Ansatz : Das ganze Leben lernt der Mensch aus positiven und negativen Erfahrungen.

Negative Erfahrungen werden gespeichert und versucht diese nicht erneut zu erleben. Aber in einem MMORPG kommt dies nicht vor, denn auch ohne die Mitspieler komme ich zum Erfolg. Also bleibt die negative Erfahrung aus und der Spieler sieht dann auch keinen Grund sein Verhalten zu ändern.

Normal braucht es bei den meisten Spielern nur eine Art "Aha"-Erlebnis, das ihnen zeigt, das der soziale Umgang effektiver ist. Aber dies wird durch viele Faktoren bereits verhindert. "Warum soll ich freundlich sein ? Hab ich doch nix von" , teilweise hat man sogar einen Nachteil durch die Freundlichkeit, indem man Spielern z.b. bei Questmobs den Vorrang lässt und dadurch verliert man Zeit. Auf kurze Sicht gesehen ist dies tatsächlich ein NAchteil aber langfristig gesehen kann es ein enormer Vorteil werden.
Spieler die sehr freundlich merke ich mir ein Leben lang. In Daoc z.b. hat mir mal jemand während meiner Levelphase einfach so 2 Items geschenkt.  Irgendwann traf ich ihn wieder und er suchte Dringend ein paar Items, die er kaufen wollte. Ich erkannte seinen Namen und verkaufte ihm die Items zum vergünstigtem Preis.


----------



## gopper0815 (24. September 2009)

Ich hätte da gleich mal eine Frage dazu. Ich selbst hab das Spiel noch nicht, aber habe gehört, dass die Gebiete instanziert sein sollen. Kann man dann, sollte ein Mobklauer unterwegs sein, nicht einfach die Instanz wechseln?


----------



## Rethelion (24. September 2009)

gopper0815 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da gleich mal eine Frage dazu. Ich selbst hab das Spiel noch nicht, aber habe gehört, dass die Gebiete instanziert sein sollen. Kann man dann, sollte ein Mobklauer unterwegs sein, nicht einfach die Instanz wechseln?



Nur die ersten beiden Gebiete sind instanziert, und selbst da sind alle Channels ausreichend gefüllt.
Klar kannst du einfach wechseln wenn dich einer nervt, aber es besteht die Chance dass du in einem anderen Channel auf einen ähnlichen Spieler triffst.


----------



## Düstermond (24. September 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Dieses Experiment ist mir bekannt. Du weisst sicher auch, das sein Ergebnis aus vielen Gründen sehr umstritten war. Deine Aussage kann man aber nicht ganz von der Hand weisen.



Der einzige Grund der mir bekannt ist, ist weil eine Autoritätsperson (Professor) diesen Versuch leitete und die Probanten deshalb im Glauben waren, dass der Person im Nebenraum nichts passiert, wenn eben diese Autoritätsperson sagt, dass alles in Ordnung sei und man weiter machen könnte. Das beeinflusst die Gewissensentscheidung im erheblichen Maße, denn ich glaube jeder hätte sich selbst einen minimalen Schock versetzt, wenn er gesagt bekäme, dass, wenn er es nicht tut, die andere Person durch einen Lebensbedrohlichen Schock tötet.

Trozdem ändert es nicht daran, dass der Mensch im Grunde ein Arschloch ist und nur aufgrund von Zweck und Eigennutz nett zu anderen ist. Aussnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (24. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund der mir bekannt ist, ist weil eine Autoritätsperson (Professor) diesen Versuch leitete und die Probanten deshalb im Glauben waren, dass der Person im Nebenraum nichts passiert, wenn eben diese Autoritätsperson sagt, dass alles in Ordnung sei und man weiter machen könnte. Das beeinflusst die Gewissensentscheidung im erheblichen Maße, denn ich glaube jeder hätte sich selbst einen minimalen Schock versetzt, wenn er gesagt bekäme, dass, wenn er es nicht tut, die andere Person durch einen Lebensbedrohlichen Schock tötet.
> 
> Trozdem ändert es nicht daran, dass der Mensch im Grunde ein Arschloch ist und nur aufgrund von Zweck und Eigennutz nett zu anderen ist. Aussnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel.



Du gibst Dir die Antwort oben ja praktisch selbst. Lt. dem was Du glaubst, kann der Mensch nur dann ein Arschloch sein, wenn er kein Gewissen hat und Du willst ja nicht behaupten, das wir alle gänzlich ohne herumlaufen. Das Gewissen, egal wie ausgeprägt macht einen Menschen ja aus.


----------



## ei8th (24. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine guten Gründe dafür gefunden warum derjenige der am meisten dmg am Mob verursacht diesen nacher auch zugeschrieben kriegt....grade als Templar stört mich das beim Questen doch schon extrem.(ich mach halt extrem wenig schaden x.X) Gibts irgendwas was, was für diese Mechanik spricht?



Diese Mechanik, dass man den Mob taggen kann hat unter anderem das Problem, dass ich meine Mobs quasi durch einen High-Level töten lassen kann. Ich tagge an, der haut ihn um. So kommen auch immer diese WoW-Rekorde zustande "In 10 Minuten auf Level 60" und sowas.

Ich hatte bishe rnoch keine Probleme, aber wie oben schon gesagt, Deppen gibts immer und überall. Und selbs tmit der Tag-Methode, dann farmense dir halt alle mobs weg bevor Du rankommst.


----------



## kicks (24. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Trozdem ändert es nicht daran, dass der Mensch im Grunde ein Arschloch ist und nur aufgrund von Zweck und Eigennutz nett zu anderen ist. Aussnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel.




Unsinn. Jeder Mensch ist das Produkt seines sozialen Umfelds. Kein Mensch ist von Natur aus schlecht oder "ein Arschloch".
Und zu dem Experiment hast du ja schon das Wesentliche gesagt. Die Probanten wurden dazu aufgefordert und ermuntert immer höhere Stromstösse zu geben vom Leiter des Experiments. Was man an diesem Experiment nachweisen kann, ist allerhöchstens, dass Menschen dazu neigen in Stresssituationen die Verantwortung abzugeben, sonst nichts. Wenn ihr hier schon solche Beispiele bringt, dann lernt wenigstens auch die Ergebnisse zu interpretieren.

Zu dem allgemeinen Verhalten und "Mobklau" in modernen MMORPGs.. moderne MMORPGs sind auf schnelle Bedürfnisbefriedung getrimmt mit möglichst wenig Interaktion mit anderen Spielern und ohne die Notwendigkeit soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen ingame. Hohe Respawn Timer sind nicht der Grund weshalb es in modernen Spielen zu solchen Situationen kommt - die modernen Spiele haben ja gar keine hohen Timer (5 Minuten? lang? lol?) - ganz im Gegenteil. EQ und anfangs auch EQ2 hatte Quests in denen die Mobs mehrere Stunden oder Tage Respawn Zeit hatten. Dazu kam, dass man ohne eine Gruppe nichts aber auch gar nichts machen konnte. Wer sich in diesen Spielen daneben benommen hatte war irgendwann bekannt am Server und er wurde vom Server gedissed. Im Endeffekt konnte so ein Spieler auch direkt aufhören, weil er keine Gruppen mehr gefunden hat, die ihn dann noch mitgenommen hatten.

Und wie ist das in modernen MMORPGs? Die Mobs, selbst Named Mobs, spawnen nach ein paar Minuten nach. Alles ist für den solo casual Spieler ausgelegt, der ja keine Lust hat zuerst mal nach einer Gruppe zu suchen. Den durchschnittlichen Spieler interessieren die anderen Spieler erstmal gar nicht, er nimmt sie nur als Chatpartner im global chat war oder als Konkurrenten beim solo hirnlos questen. Und wenn er jemand anderem den Mob wegpullt - so what? Der ist in 3 Minuten sowieso wieder da.

Der Durchschnittsspieler heutiger MMORPGs will nicht gross nachdenken oder Zeit investieren um ein Erfolgserlebnis in einem Computerspiel zu haben. De Erfolg muss 100% sein und ohne grossen Aufwand und solo instant erfolgen. Moderne MMORPGs wollten neue Spielerklientel anwerben, ausser den MMORPG Spielern, die es schon vorher gegeben hat, und haben die Spiele auf ihre Zielgruppe zurechtgeschnitten. Diese Spieler sind nun da. Wenn die Vorraussetzungen nicht durch die Spielehersteller geschaffen worden wären, solche Spieler für ihre Produkte zu begeistern, würden diese immer noch Counter Strike etc. spielen aber keine MMORPGs. Allein der Ansatz in einem Online Spiel alles solo ohne Kontakt zu anderen Spielern erreichen zu können widerspricht dem Grundsatz dieser Spiele. Jedes weitere Spiel, das dieses Verhalten fördert, oder wie in einigen Fällen wie z.B. AoC oder Aion auch noch belohnt, erzieht sich seine Zielgruppe selber. Und in dieses Bild passt es dann auch, dass Spieler die pisseinfache Questmechanik in Aion nicht verstehen wollen - keiner kann mir erzählen, dass man die nicht versteht, jeder Ort hat eine locate Funktion auf der Karte - die Spieler, die dort nachfragen, interessiert es gar nicht. Sie wollen eine sofortige Lösung, alles andere interessiert nicht.

Wenn es in Aion Mob Respawns von mehreren Stunden geben würde, wenn man Mobs campen müsste wie in älteren MMORPGs, wo man zwangsläufig mit anderen Spielern ins Gespräch gekommen ist, wenn man Gruppen bräuchte um überhaupt spielen zu können oder wenn Solo spielen einen entscheidenden Nachteil hätte gegenüber Gruppenspiel, dann würde es gar keine Mobklau Aktionen geben und die Leute würden sich auch ansonsten nicht benehmen wie die Axt im Walde, weil sie aufeinander angewisen wären.

Aion ist bis lvl50 ein Solo Spiel. Solo Quests und solo grinden. Mit Ausnahme der abgeschlossenen Instanzen und einer Handvoll Quests für die man eine Gruppe braucht. Gruppen bringen beim normalen Questen und Grinden nur Nachteile. Mobs droppen Questupdates für nur ein Gruppenmitglied. Die XP wird schon bei wenigen Leveln Abweichung innerhalb einer Gruppe so stark reduziert, dass es sich für niemanden lohnt. Was habt ihr denn gedacht wie sich die Spieler in einem solchen Spiel verhalten?


----------



## Moronic (24. September 2009)

Erschreckend finde ich vorallem dass das Spiel offiziell erst morgen Release hat, aber schon jetzt so ein Schatten über der Community schwebt.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (24. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Unsinn. Jeder Mensch ist das Produkt seines sozialen Umfelds. Kein Mensch ist von Natur aus schlecht oder "ein Arschloch".
> Und zu dem Experiment hast du ja schon das Wesentliche gesagt. Die Probanten wurden dazu aufgefordert und ermuntert immer höhere Stromstösse zu geben vom Leiter des Experiments. Was man an diesem Experiment nachweisen kann, ist allerhöchstens, dass Menschen dazu neigen in Stresssituationen die Verantwortung abzugeben, sonst nichts. Wenn ihr hier schon solche Beispiele bringt, dann lernt wenigstens auch die Ergebnisse zu interpretieren.
> 
> Zu dem allgemeinen Verhalten und "Mobklau" in modernen MMORPGs.. moderne MMORPGs sind auf schnelle Bedürfnisbefriedung getrimmt mit möglichst wenig Interaktion mit anderen Spielern und ohne die Notwendigkeit soziale Kontakte zu knüpfen ingame. Hohe Respawn Timer sind nicht der Grund weshalb es in modernen Spielen zu solchen Situationen kommt - die modernen Spiele haben ja gar keine hohen Timer (5 Minuten? lang? lol?) - ganz im Gegenteil. EQ und anfangs auch EQ2 hatte Quests in denen die Mobs mehrere Stunden oder Tage Respawn Zeit hatten. Dazu kam, dass man ohne eine Gruppe nichts aber auch gar nichts machen konnte. Wer sich in diesen Spielen daneben benommen hatte war irgendwann bekannt am Server und er wurde vom Server gedissed. Im Endeffekt konnte so ein Spieler auch direkt aufhören, weil er keine Gruppen mehr gefunden hat, die ihn dann noch mitgenommen hatten.
> ...



Insgesamt etwas grosskotzig formuliert aber absolut richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte ja die Spielmechanik bereits erwähnt und wen sie begünstigt. Deine Aussage; welche Instinkte bzw. Erwartungen sie bedient, bringt die Sache aber noch genauer auf den Punkt.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Kann ich auch nur so unterschreiben bis auf, das es bis 50 ein Solo Spiel ist.

Ab Level 16 Beginnt die Kampagnenquest, wo man ins erste Elitegebiet muss, ergo gehts ohne Gruppe nicht und ab dem 20-30er Gebiet kann man jederzeit auf feindliche Spieler treffen. Ohne Gruppe auch sehr schlecht und wenn jemand unbeliebt ist, bzw er auf meiner Ignoreliste steht (und da stehen bereits einige drauf) kriegt er auch keinen Rezz und Hilfe im Kampf erst recht nicht.

Rein Solo geht sicher auch, ist aber sehr viel schwerer.


----------



## Düstermond (24. September 2009)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage:

Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich das Mob-Tagging System? Ich hab jetzt immer gelesen, dass der, der mehr Schaden macht den Mob bekommt.
Nun ist es mir aber auch schon passiert, dass ich einen Mob bis auf ca. 15% seines Lebensbalkens heruntergehauen haben, als Plötzlich irgendwer ankommt, draufhaut, Aggro zieht und den Mob bekommt.


----------



## Darkprincess (24. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich das Mob-Tagging System? Ich hab jetzt immer gelesen, dass der, der mehr Schaden macht den Mob bekommt.
> Nun ist es mir aber auch schon passiert, dass ich einen Mob bis auf ca. 15% seines Lebensbalkens heruntergehauen haben, als Plötzlich irgendwer ankommt, draufhaut, Aggro zieht und den Mob bekommt.





wenn er dann die aggro hatte,machte er auch mehr schaden...ergo am ende war es sein mob+loot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (24. September 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> wenn er dann die aggro hatte,machte er auch mehr schaden...ergo am ende war es sein mob+loot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du stimmst mir zu, dass das mathematisch nicht Möglich ist, es sei denn es wird der Schaden pro Sekunde gezählt.

Weil wie bereits gesagt, war nur noch ein kleiner Fitzel des HP Balkens des Gegners übrig. Ungefähr 15%, dann kam er erst dazu.
Er hat also nur ca. 15% des Schades auf den Mobs verursacht. Trozdem Aggro und sein Mob und sein Loot.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. September 2009)

Ich finde es "Kiddymässig" das Verhalten eines Menschen an ein Spiel zu koppeln.
Soll heissen dass es überall wo viele Menschen gibt auch zwangsläufig viele Idioten dabei sind.
Das hat mit Aion oder WoW gar nix zu tun!


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ich finde es "Kiddymässig" das Verhalten eines Menschen an ein Spiel zu koppeln.
> Soll heissen dass es überall wo viele Menschen gibt auch zwangsläufig viele Idioten dabei sind.
> Das hat mit Aion oder WoW gar nix zu tun!



Du wirst vielleicht lachen aber genau so ist es.
Woran liegt es wohl, das in Grossstädten die Kriminalitätsrate höher ist als auf dem Land?

Der Mensch ist eigentlich dazu gemacht in Gruppen von bis zu etwa 100-200 Menschen zu leben. Mehr soziale Kontakte kann das Gehirn nicht verarbeiten. In einem Dorf kennt jeder jeden und demnach bleibt schlechtes Verhalten nie ohne Konsequenzen. Die anderen Menschen bedeuten einem etwas, da man sie persönlich kennt. 

In einer Großstadt aber hat man nun auch seine sozialen Kontakte aber dazu noch tausende Unbekannte Menschen, die einem schlichtweg egal sind. Wenn auf einer Kreuzung ein Unfall passiert und eine Frau stirbt, so bewirkt dies bei den meisten einfach nur ein Achselzucken. "Betrifft mich nicht, mir egal".
Das ist die erste Stufe zu asozialem Verhalten, das einem die Menschen, die man nicht kennt egal sind. 

Einen Menschen, den ich persönlich kenne und der mir etwas bedeutet würde ich niemals beleidigen, beklauen oder sonstwas antun.

Das ganze ist nen recht komplexes Thema und geht stark in das Sozialverhalten von Menschen ein und würde den Rahmen hier endlos sprengen. 
Es ist nunmal so, das man das Verhalten der "Kiddy"-Spieler nicht in einem Satz erklären kann. Ich würde sogar drauf wetten, wenn man sie wirklich Fragen würde, warum sie das tun würde ein Teil sogar sagen "Keine Ahnung, einfach nur so" wie ein kleines Kind was einfach nur so einen Stein in die Scheibe wirft. Nicht aus Böswilligkeit, nur halt ohne Nachzudenken.


----------



## Acuria (24. September 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ich finde es "Kiddymässig" das Verhalten eines Menschen an ein Spiel zu koppeln.
> Soll heissen dass es überall wo viele Menschen gibt auch zwangsläufig viele Idioten dabei sind.
> Das hat mit Aion oder WoW gar nix zu tun!



Nur ist im Internet irgendwie keine Hemmschwelle vorhanden.
Manche Diskusion würden bei mir ganz anders Enden und ich glaube nicht das kleine 12 Jährige Freche Piepel im Rl nen gestandenen Mann anmachen würden.
Im Internet muss man sich das leider geben und sich fragen ob die noch ganz rund laufen.


----------



## Acuria (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du wirst vielleicht lachen aber genau so ist es.
> Woran liegt es wohl, das in Grossstädten die Kriminalitätsrate höher ist als auf dem Land?
> 
> Der Mensch ist eigentlich dazu gemacht in Gruppen von bis zu etwa 100-200 Menschen zu leben. Mehr soziale Kontakte kann das Gehirn nicht verarbeiten. In einem Dorf kennt jeder jeden und demnach bleibt schlechtes Verhalten nie ohne Konsequenzen. Die anderen Menschen bedeuten einem etwas, da man sie persönlich kennt.
> ...





Richtig, kenne genug Menschen die den ganzen Tag davon reden wie Hilfsbereit sie sind und wenn sich mal ein " Penner" auf den Arsch Packt sind diese " Gut-Menschen" sich schlichtweg zu fein ihn hochzuhelfen weil er sich ja angestrullt haben könnte.


*Wir sind die Hautkrankheit der Erde.*


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. September 2009)

Das Problem ist doch ganz einfach das es vor 5 jahren als WOW rauskam die ganzen "Kiddys" noch nich gab. Sehr viele hatten zu der Zeit kaum ein respektables Internet. Das mit dem Kiddy zuwachs wodurch das asoziale Verhalten angefangen hat kam doch erst in den letzten ~3 Jahren zum Vorschein. Es ist nunmal so das Heute deutlich mehr Menschen Zugang zum Internet haben und die Nutzer auch immer Jünger werden.

 Auch dadurch das das Internet ein "unbekannter" Raum ist nehmen viele kein Blatt vorn Mund und beleidigen wie sie gerad lustig sind. Es jetzt abhängig von WOW zu machen is absoluter Blödsinn da in fast jedem anderen Spiel genau dasselbe Problem herrscht, wenn ich alleine schon auf die Community bei Guild Wars schaue, da ist überhaupt kein Wir Gefühl mehr und so ist es wohl in jedem anderen Spiel. 

Die Leute die die Community kaputt machen sind die die meinen sie wären die imba pros die alles immer nur schnell schnell machen wollen, ein nettes gespräch ist da gar nicht möglich wenn man einmal zu langsam ist geht sofort das geflame los.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: So wie unsere Jugend im wirklichen Leben sich verhält so verhalten sie sich auch im Internet. Kein Respekt. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel

Achja ich bin auch erst 20 möchte aber nicht mit dieser Jugend auf ein Niveau gebracht werden.


----------



## Bader1 (24. September 2009)

Ich beziehe mich mal auf die ganzen Ansagen a la : Das Niveau ist shcon fast so wie bei WoW!
Das totaler kack was ihr da labert.
Ich hab schon auf einigen Servern gespielt und mir sind bis jetzt derartige Sachen fast NOCH NIE passiert.
Ich weiss ned was ihr habt >.<
Entweder ihr wart auf nen Server wie Frostwolf oder so oder ihr habt eifnach keine Ahnung.
Achja ich wünsch euch auch, dass die ganzen Spaten abhauen und wieder Unreal Tournament zocken xD

Edit: Und euer dummes: Kiddies sind Schuld könnt ihr euch auch sparen, denn ich bin bis jetzt mehr vernünftigen/netten begegnet als asozialen und das gleiche bei Erwachsenen.


----------



## Tamaecki (24. September 2009)

ich zock ab morgen wieder CS, und basta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Sehr gut, wieder ist die Queue ein Stück kürzer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (24. September 2009)

> Das Problem ist doch ganz einfach das es vor 5 jahren als WOW rauskam die ganzen "Kiddys" noch nich gab. Sehr viele hatten zu der Zeit kaum ein respektables Internet. Das mit dem Kiddy zuwachs wodurch das asoziale Verhalten angefangen hat kam doch erst in den letzten ~3 Jahren zum Vorschein. Es ist nunmal so das Heute deutlich mehr Menschen Zugang zum Internet haben und die Nutzer auch immer Jünger werden.



Triffts im Kern, wenn ich auch die Kiddiepauschalisierung nicht mag.

Ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu ab:

Die WOW classic community war damals tatsächlich um einiges höflicher, HILFBEREITER und weniger auf Egotrip getrimmt, als WOW WOTLK und ja....auch  schon tw. AION.
Wenn man damals in den chat schrieb: "kann mir jemand bei Quest xy helfen?" meldeten sich sofort 2-3 mann. Heute werden Questmobs oft von ganzen Horden gecamped, die auf den respawn warten. Auf die Idee, kurz eine Gruppe zu bilden, kommen die wenigsten. Spielen lieber alle Reise nach Jerusalem und klauen sich gegenseitig den Mob. Besonders in Startgebieten fällt sowas auf.
Besonders die 80er sind tw. arg versnobt und halten sich für ziemlich elitär, stichwort "Equip check in Darla" Die Diskussion hab ich auch schon oft im TS geführt. Ich übertreibe mal ein wenig: Ein neuer Raiddungeon wird eingeführt. nach 3 tagen lautet der suchtext bereits: "Bitte nur leute mit Erfahrung und Bosserfolg" Es wird einfach vergessen, das die Erfahung nicht vom Himmel fällt. Früher wurde ejder einfach mal mitgenommen....wipte man eben ein paar mal....na und? man hatte Spaß. Heute komme ich mir manchmal vor, wie bei einem E-Sport.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das bei AION entwickelt. Ein urteil wird nach 12 Monaten gefällt.

Vielleicht wär eine Marktlücke, ein MMO, das den Einzelspieler in den Vordergrund stellt. bei AOC klappte das ja eher unfreiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch ganz einfach das es vor 5 jahren als WOW rauskam die ganzen "Kiddys" noch nich gab. Sehr viele hatten zu der Zeit kaum ein respektables Internet. Das mit dem Kiddy zuwachs wodurch das asoziale Verhalten angefangen hat kam doch erst in den letzten ~3 Jahren zum Vorschein. Es ist nunmal so das Heute deutlich mehr Menschen Zugang zum Internet haben und die Nutzer auch immer Jünger werden.
> 
> Auch dadurch das das Internet ein "unbekannter" Raum ist nehmen viele kein Blatt vorn Mund und beleidigen wie sie gerad lustig sind. Es jetzt abhängig von WOW zu machen is absoluter Blödsinn da in fast jedem anderen Spiel genau dasselbe Problem herrscht, wenn ich alleine schon auf die Community bei Guild Wars schaue, da ist überhaupt kein Wir Gefühl mehr und so ist es wohl in jedem anderen Spiel.
> 
> ...



Richtig, man muss sich nur mal die Kommentare zu Videos, egal was, auf Youtube anschauen. 

Da postet einer nen Video von seiner Katze und die erste Antwortet lautet : "Sieht wie ne Missgeburt aus, naja passt zu dir"
Es ist eher ein Internet-Phänomen


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. September 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär eine Marktlücke, ein MMO, das den Einzelspieler in den Vordergrund stellt. bei AOC klappte das ja eher unfreiwillig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenns Einzelspieler sein soll kann man ja gleich wieder auf offline spiele gehen, das Phänomen hat man auch krass bei Guild Wars Nightfall gesehen. Helden wurden eingeführt man konnte im Grunde alles alleine machen, das Teamplay war von einem auf den anderen Moment weg


----------



## Lanatir (24. September 2009)

Tatsächlich kann ich mich an eine Zeit erinnern, als MMO-Spieler und Spieler von Shootern wie z.B. Counter Strike, zwei komplett voneinander getrennte Gruppen waren. 
MMO Spieler rekrutierten sich aus den RPG-Nerds, wobei ich dieses Wort auf keinen Fall abwertend meine. Diese spielten PC oder Pen and Paper Rollenspiele. Manche von ihnen haben auch die sogenannten MUDS gespielt, die Multi User Dungeons. Textbasierte online Rollenspiele.
Die ersten halbwegs erfolgreichen MMORPG's waren Everquest 1, Ultima online und Meridian 59, zumindest im Europäischen Raum. Diese wurden VON Rollenspielern FÜR Rollenspieler gemacht. Es galt in der MMO-Community als durchaus normal, auf die Spieler von Shootern herabzublicken, da ihrer Meinung nach diese sich durch schlechtes Benehmen und fehlende soziale Fähigkeiten auszeichneten. (Wenn man sich den Umgang von Shooter Spielern untereinander zu jener Zeit anschaut war diese Ansicht vielleicht auch nicht unberechtigt).

Dann wurden MMORPG's immer erfolgreicher, und irgendwann kam irgendwer bei Blizzard auf die Idee, ein MMO für Gelegenheitsspieler herauszubringen. Eben WOW. Ja, so wurde damals für WOW geworben, als MMO für MMO-Anfänger.

Fast exakt zur selben Zeit kam mit Everquest 2 ein wirklich ernsthafter konkurrent heraus. Ein sehr komplexes und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad extrem viel höher angelegtes MMO als WOW.

Ich habe beide Spiele quasi vom Release Zeitpunkt an gespielt.

EQ2 zog tatsächlich hauptsächlich die echten Rollenspieler an. Der Umgang untereinander war meist gepflegt, sicher gab es Ausnahmen, vor allem wenns um die Differenzen zwischen Freeportlern und Queynosianern ging. Aber immer einig war man sich eigentlich bei einem: WOW zieht die Counter Striker an wie die Fliegen. Und dem war auch so. Zunächst langsam, dann aber immer mehr und mehr zog es Leute zu WOW deren sonstige aktivitäten hauptsächlich das schreien ins Headset war 'HEADA!!! HEADA!!!'. Ein hauptsächliches Merkmal von Shooterspielern ist, das sie immer besser sein wollen als andere. Sie sind sehr stark auf den Wettbewerb gegen andere Spieler aus.

Da es in EQ2 kein PVP gab, in WOW aber grade zu Anfang PVP sehr stark war, war klar wo die Shooter Gemeinde landen würde.

Wenn man sich die heutige WOW Community ansieht kann man meist feststellen das viele WOWler auch gleichzeitig Shooter spielen.

Ganz ehrlich...das sind Leute die die früheren (komplexen, schwierigen, ja sogar unfairen) MMO's nicht mal mit einer Kneifzange angefasst hätten.

Wenn man also so will ist WOW tatsächlich für den Niedergang des Umgangs der MMO-Spieler untereinander verantwortlich...

Sicher werden sich viele Shooter Spieler durch meine Theorie hier angegriffen fühlen, aber fragt doch mal einen alten Everquest Spieler ob die Aussage : 'Ah...ein WoWler....also ein verkapptes Shooter kiddy!' bekannt vorkommt.


----------



## Apostasy (24. September 2009)

Die Jugend von heute - ein Phänomen das wohl seit Anbeginn der Zeit existiert. Letztendlich liegt es an der Community selbst, ob sie ein solches Verhalten zu lässt oder nicht gleich von Anfang an im Keim erstickt. Andererseits bin ich auch fasziniert darüber, das ich noch nie jemandem begegnet bin der sich selbst als ein sogenanntes "Kiddy" bezeichnet, sich selbst aber eben wie ein solches benimmt. Letztendlich "mussten" im bsp. WoW die meisten sich der Community anpassen à la Damagemeter. Irgendwo hat das ganze schließlich seinen Ursprung und unsere Jugend immitiert nunmal gern und denken, das ihr Verhalten "normal" ist. Es ist leicht mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, aber hat sich jemals einer von euch selbst Gedanken gemacht, ob er sich denn nun angemessen verhält oder die Leute "höflich" zurecht weist, das ihr Verhalten nicht angemessen ist? Es ist klar, das Menschen im Internet anders reagieren, da wir  die Gestik/Mimik des anderes nicht wahrnehmen können. Dennoch bin ich überzeugt, das wir alle ein bisschen mehr Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit an den Tag legen sollten, anstatt die Schuld anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das es überall Idioten gibt und das man den einen oder anderen auf Anhieb einfach nicht leiden kann - solchen Menschen geht man aber aus dem Weg. 
Wobei ich meinen Vorrednern natürlich Recht gebe, das die Community unerträglich geworden ist - aber ich wollte letztendlich auf den Ursprung hinaus und das Verhalten des einzelnen. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, das die meisten sich ihrer flamenden Community angepasst haben.


----------



## Zeakros (24. September 2009)

> Wenns Einzelspieler sein soll kann man ja gleich wieder auf offline spiele gehen, das Phänomen hat man auch krass bei Guild Wars Nightfall gesehen. Helden wurden eingeführt man konnte im Grunde alles alleine machen, das Teamplay war von einem auf den anderen Moment weg



Das ist ja grad das Paradoxon ^^ Ich habe den Eindruck, daß es tw. verkappte Einzelspieler sind, die in den meisten anderen Mitspielern nur "Mitesser" in Punkto EP, Mats und loot sehen und diese nur heranziehen, wenn es denn gar nicht anders geht. Und klappt es dann auch nicht, sind die anderen eben "noobs" oder "XY ist Schuld, der macht zuwenig dmg mit seinem Scheissequip." Heldenklassen sind imo eh nur Kopfroller, hoffentlich bleibt AION davor verschont.

Ob das nun alles verkappte Shooterspieler sind, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Zumindest die Leute von denen, die ich kenne, können mit MMOs gar nichts anfangen und würden deswegen auch nie wechseln.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute - ein Phänomen das wohl seit Anbeginn der Zeit existiert. Letztendlich liegt es an der Community selbst, ob sie ein solches Verhalten zu lässt oder nicht gleich von Anfang an im Keim erstickt. Andererseits bin ich auch fasziniert darüber, das ich noch nie jemandem begegnet bin der sich selbst als ein sogenanntes "Kiddy" bezeichnet, sich selbst aber eben wie ein solches benimmt. Letztendlich "mussten" im bsp. WoW die meisten sich der Community anpassen à la Damagemeter. Irgendwo hat das ganze schließlich seinen Ursprung und unsere Jugend immitiert nunmal gern und denken, das ihr Verhalten "normal" ist. Es ist leicht mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, aber hat sich jemals einer von euch selbst Gedanken gemacht, ob er sich denn nun angemessen verhält oder die Leute "höflich" zurecht weist, das ihr Verhalten nicht angemessen ist? Es ist klar, das Menschen im Internet anders reagieren, da wir  die Gestik/Mimik des anderes nicht wahrnehmen können. Dennoch bin ich überzeugt, das wir alle ein bisschen mehr Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit an den Tag legen sollten, anstatt die Schuld anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das es überall Idioten gibt und das man den einen oder anderen auf Anhieb einfach nicht leiden kann - solchen Menschen geht man aber aus dem Weg.
> Wobei ich meinen Vorrednern natürlich Recht gebe, das die Community unerträglich geworden ist - aber ich wollte letztendlich auf den Ursprung hinaus und das Verhalten des einzelnen. Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, das die meisten sich ihrer flamenden Community angepasst haben.



Das die Jugend schon immer aufmüpfig war bestreitet auch niemand und das geht schon seit über tausend Jahren so. Der Unterschied : Vor der Erfindung des Internets wurde die Jugend bei schlechtem Verhalten entsprechend diszipliniert. vor allem bei aufmüpfigkeit.

Durch das Internet hat man den Jugendlichen quasi ein Werkzeug gegeben, womit sie sich aufmüpfig und respektlos geben können ohne das es Folgen für sie hat.


----------



## Zeakros (24. September 2009)

> Durch das Internet hat man den Jugendlichen quasi ein Werkzeug gegeben, womit sie sich aufmüpfig und respektlos geben können ohne das es Folgen für sie hat.



Jein. Auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, auch wenns oft den Anschein erweckt.  Nur ist die Hemmschwelle etwas geringer


----------



## soefsn (24. September 2009)

Ok ich gebe es ja zu, ich Spiele einen Zauberer und mir ist es auch schon passiert. Ich wollte eigentlich nur jemanden helfen da er fast daran gestorben ist, und am Ende habe ich den Kill aber gutgeschrieben bekommen. Ich habe mich danach aber entschuldigt, da ich so ein System nicht kenne. Das System ist komisch und für mich nicht verständlich.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Klar ist es kein rechtsfreier Raum aber die meisten betrachten es so.

Schau dir mal Mobbing Statistiken an. Seitdem es Internet für wenig Geld gib explodieren die Zahlen geradezu. Vor allem bei Schülern und Jugendlichen steht Internetmobbing ganz hoch im Kurs und die Opfer sind in dem Glauben, sie können dagegen nichts tun und es ist in der Tat auch sehr schwer dann jemandem etwas nachzuweisen. Sobald in einem Haushalt mehr als 1 Person wohnt mit einem frei zugänglichen PC ist es unmöglich jemanden wegen Internetmobbings anzuklagen.


----------



## RogueS (24. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das die Jugend schon immer aufmüpfig war bestreitet auch niemand und das geht schon seit über tausend Jahren so. Der Unterschied : Vor der Erfindung des Internets wurde die Jugend bei schlechtem Verhalten entsprechend diszipliniert. vor allem bei aufmüpfigkeit.
> 
> Durch das Internet hat man den Jugendlichen quasi ein Werkzeug gegeben, womit sie sich aufmüpfig und respektlos geben können ohne das es Folgen für sie hat.



Naja, aber durch Erziehung lässt sich auch das ausschalten, denn Erziehung überträgt sich auch vom echten Leben ins virtuelle. Das sehe ich doch z.B. an mir. Mir wurde als Kind gesagt: "Junge, lach niemand aus, jeder Mensch hat Würde und Respekt verdient, auch wenn er ein schlechter Mensch ist."
Das wurde mir in meiner Kindheit gesagt und bums, ich bin 21Jahre und schon ne weile im Internet unterwegs.
Ich würde nie jemand richtig niedermachen oder mobben. Sagen, "halts maul du spast" oder ähnliches. Natürlich habe ich auch schon leute gegankt (aber nicht gezielt), low lvls getötet, und anderen die Resourcen weggenommen aber das war nie im "großen Stil", also nicht die Regel, sondern mal die Ausnahme, wenn ich evtl mal schlechter drauf war. Aber das is im echten Leben doch genauso.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Wenn man also so will ist WOW tatsächlich für den Niedergang des Umgangs der MMO-Spieler untereinander verantwortlich...



Von der einen Seite ja, von der anderen Seite wäre genausomöglich zu sagen WoW hat MMOs in dieser Welt bekannt gemacht und sie grundlegend verändert. Wie man diese Veränderung mag oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (24. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Von der einen Seite ja, von der anderen Seite wäre genausomöglich zu sagen WoW hat MMOs in dieser Welt bekannt gemacht und sie grundlegend verändert. Wie man diese Veränderung mag oder nicht ist ne andere Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bevorzuge auch diese Sichtweise.

Das Genre hat sich verändert und mit ihm wohl die Spieler.
Ich bin einer der "neuen" wenn ihrs so wollt. Spiele MMOGs wie Aion und Shooter.
Ich lasse btw. gerne das RP weg, denn die Veränderung des Genres hat aus den MMORPGS eher MMOGS gemacht.


----------



## Zeakros (24. September 2009)

> Von der einen Seite ja, von der anderen Seite wäre genausomöglich zu sagen WoW hat MMOs in dieser Welt bekannt gemacht und sie grundlegend verändert. Wie man diese Veränderung mag oder nicht ist ne andere Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagen wir mal, WOW hat spielerische Standarts gesetzt, die von anderen MMOs übernommen wurden (interface, Spielweise). Platzt ein Spiel aus dem Rahmen, hats es ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, WOW hat spielerische Standarts gesetzt, die von anderen MMOs übernommen wurden (interface, Spielweise). Platzt ein Spiel aus dem Rahmen, hats es ziemlich schwer.



Nope, man kann es eher nennen, alle Features, die es bis dahin gab und auf verschiedene MMORPG´s verteilt waren hat WoW vereint. 95% der Sachen, die WoW ausmachen gab es schon vorher ! Vor allem bei Everquest hat sich WoW mehr als reichlich bedient, aber auch Elemente aus Daoc oder UO etc. findet man in WoW.

Wenn WoW einen Standard gesetzt hat, dann den der totalen Einfachheit. MMORPG´s sind ja aus dem RPG entstanden, die wiederum aus dem Pen&Paper RPG entstanden sind. Hinter diesen Systemen stehen klare und sehr komplexe Regelwerke. Wer mal Pen&Paper gespielt hat konnte sich erstmal dicke Bücher zum Regelwerk durchlesen ehe er loslegen konnte.
Bis WoW waren diese Regelwerke fester Bestandteil in den Spielen. Man fand sie auf jeden Fall wieder. WoW hat diese komplexität entfernt und MMORPG wurden auf einmal für jeden spielbar.

Aber bleiben wir doch beim Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (25. September 2009)

Wenn ich Dinge lese wie "WoW hat Standards gesetzt, die von anderen MMORPGs übernommen wurden" muss ich immer lachen.
Den einzigen Standard, den WoW gesetzt hat, ist der einfache Zugang zu diesem Game selbst für die Hausfrau, die noch nie zuvor in ihrem Leben einen Computer gesehen hat.

Achja, und ein 20 Jähriger, der sich hier über die heutige Jugend beschwert, ist echt ein Knaller. Du gehörst da selbst zu. Weisst du was mich an unserer heutigen Jugend wirklich nervt? Dass viele absolut unfähig sind logische Zusammenhänge herzustellen und ANNÄHERND fehlerfrei zu Papier zu bringen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (25. September 2009)

Es kommt auch immer darauf, welches Verhalten das Spiel selber hervorruft, welches Verhalten es belohnt. 
Als Beispiel muss bei mir wieder einmal WOW dienen. Früher wurde dort Betrug der Spieler untereinander, welcher Art auch immer, nicht bestraft. Als Folge davon fanden Spieler immer neue Arten, andere Spieler um ihr Gold zu erleichtern. Das führte dann dazu, dass man nur noch spielern aus der Gilde oder näher Bakannten vertrauen konnte, bei allen anderen mußte man fürchten, dass sie z.B. einfach die gegebenen Mats behalten, ohne einem den gewünschten Gegenstand zu klöppeln.
Inzwischen kann man bei den GMs solches Verhalten melden, und schon ist das ganze wieder sicherer geworden.

Bei Aion kann man andere für sich arbeiten lassen, indem man ihnen die Mobs klaut. Solange das nicht unterbunden wird, wird es leider genug Spieler geben, die das Klauen von Mobs dann auch intensiv betreiben., speziell bei questrelevanten Mobs. 

Ein Spiel, welches den Wettkamp der Spieler untereinander pflegt und fördert, regt bei vielen fast zwangsläufig aggressives Verhalten an. Nachdem, was man hier hört, ist das bei Aion beim Leveln ja fast Darwinismus in Reinkultur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze erlebt man bei WOW und anderen Spielen auch, sobald es eine gewisse Wettkampfsituation gibt, also mehrere auf bestimmte Mobs warten, Erze,etc. farmen wollen, usw.

Positiv überrascht in dieser Hinsicht war/bin ich von Atlantica online. Dort wird die Unterstützung anderer, besonders kleinerer Spieler gefördert. Es gibt ein Mentorensystem, manche Quests bestehen darauf, anderen Spielern Gegenstände zu schicken, einer Gilde beizutreten, Gegner im Team zu bekämpfen,etc. Das Zusammenspiel (Bilden von Gruppen,etc.) wird durch Erfahrungsboni und die Chance auf mehr und bessere Gegenstände gefördert. Wenn man dort im Chat eine Frage stellt, wird diese meist von mehreren beantwortet.  
Dort erlebt man auch eine hohe Hilfsbereitschaft.  Ich habe selber neulich erlebt, wie jemand im Chat um Gold bat, weil ihm 200 Gold zu einem Söldner fehlten. Bei Spielen wie WOW oder auch Aion wäre die Reaktion der anderen Spieler wohl klar. Dort aber bedankte sich der Spieler 2 Minuten später im Chat bei allen, weil er inzwischen insgesamt 10.000 Gold von anderen Spielern geschickt bekommen hatte.

Aber da hier bei Aion ja speziell Heilerklassen aufgrund eher geringen Schadens Probleme mit dem Mobklau bekommen, gibt es doch ein sehr gutes Mittel, die diebischen Spieler zu bestrafen. Einfach die Namen derjenigen merken. In fast jedem Spiel sind Heiler später begehrte Klassen für Instanzen, Dungeons, oder was auch immer es dort gibt. Dann muss man halt mal nachtragend sein, und bei einer Einladung von einer Gruppe, die vielleicht auch schon länger nach einem Heiler sucht sagen:"Nein, mit dem geh ich nicht in eine Instanz, der hat mir während des Levelns öfter Mobs geklaut!". Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen werden würde, hätten sich die Mobdiebe damit ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Oder man muss halt in allen Formen Gilden, die den Diebstahl intensiv betreiben, vollkommen ignorieren.


----------



## Stancer (25. September 2009)

Jap Atlantica Online ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel wie der Zusammenhalt gefördert wird.

So kann man als Spieler z.b. Hilfsanträge stellen, wo man spezielle Fragen klärt. Ein Spieler kann dann darauf antworten und wenn der Fragesteller die Antwort für gut befindet, kriegen beide etwas Erfahrung.

Mentorsystem wurde ja schon genannt und manche Quests verlangen, das man einem anderen Spieler einen Gegenstand schenkt. Allgemein wird das verschenken von Gegenständen dort belohnt. Je besser der Gegenstand, desto mehr Erfahrung bekommt man.
Das sind viele kleine Dinge, die von den Spielern gerne genutzt werden und jeder hat einen Vorteil davon und genau diese Dinge sorgen dafür das meine Erfahrungen mit MMORPG Communitys in Atlantice mit zu den besten gehören. Eine derart freundliche und hilfsbereite Community findet man selten.


----------



## Zeakros (25. September 2009)

> Den einzigen Standard, den WoW gesetzt hat, ist der einfache Zugang zu diesem Game selbst für die Hausfrau, die noch nie zuvor in ihrem Leben einen Computer gesehen hat.





> alle Features, die es bis dahin gab und auf verschiedene MMORPG´s verteilt waren hat WoW vereint.




Ist das etwa kein Standard? Tatsache ist einfach, daß  spätere MMOs wie AOC oder WAR und auch AION eben genau auf diesem vereinten System aufbauen. Mit einigen, zeitbedingten Änderungen.
Duellprügler gabs auch auch schon vor Street Fighter II, aber erst dieses Spiel hat das Genre nachhaltig geprägt.

Und wenn ein MMO, diesen "einfachen" ein...oder besser....UMStieg nicht bietet, hat es es im Massenmarkt schwer.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (25. September 2009)

Lanati du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Und ich kenne den Spruch WoW-Spieler=CS-Kiddies noch zu gut ^^ Das waren einfach noch andere Zeiten damals. 

Nichts desto trotz muss man zugeben das WoW zu Beginn wirklich Spass gemacht hat, ebenso wie jetzt eben Aion hatte es einen schönen Flow der sehr schnell griff und einen nicht mehr losließ. Als meine Gilde damals zu WoW gewechselt hat waren wir ENTSETZT wie die Spieler sich dort verhielten, mittlerweile sind wir abgestumpft. Deshalb fällt mir (oder uns) das hier angeprangerte Verhalten in Aion schon gar nicht mehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (25. September 2009)

Ich frage mich auf welchen Servern habt ihr angefangen und zu welchem Zeitpunkt?
Auf den RP Servern in WoW gab es bis BC diesen ganzen kram von dem ihr da sprecht auch nicht.
Was ich absolut wiederlich finde ist diese verallgemeinerung.
Ich hab mit 12 Jahren mit Pen&Paper angefangen (bin jetzt 34), habe aber genauso Shooter gespielt, wie auch Ultima Online, RO und EQ.
Ihr schert alle über einen Kamm und habt soviel Vorurteile das es rappelt.

Klaro gibts in WoW mehr Spinner als in Aion, liegt wohl daran das WoW 20 mal so viel Spieler hat.
Und klaro wird es auch in Aion viele Spinner geben (man sieht ja was hier in den Foren abgeht)
Aber kennt ihr den Spruch "Wie man sich bettet so liegt man"
Nette Spieler (egal in welchem Spiel) hällt man sich warm und diese lol roflcopter Kiddys meidet man.
Ich gehe in WoW nichtmal mit Leuten in eine Instanz die diese wiederlichen Schnörkel in Namen haben.
Spieler mit nicht RP Namen werden von mir auch nicht geladen und strikt beiseite geschoben.
Dadurch habe ich eine nette Gilde mit RP Events, starken Raidsetup (unter den besten 5 des Servers) wo ich kein Spieler drin habe der in dieses Kiddy Muster fällt.

Klaro wer sich in WoW nen Char auf nem PVP Server erstellt, wird mit Kiddys überflutet.
Wie ich höre soll auf Thor spielen auch mehr Qual als Spass sein.
Also läufts alles aufs gleiche raus.
Trau schau wem und spiele mit den Leuten die man gut findest, der rest ist egal.
Die Aion Comm entwickelt sich leider genauso wie die WoW Comm, nur bei der WoW Comm werden alle geflamt bei der Aion Comm werden WoW Spieler geflamt.
Koexistenz ist bei beiden scheinbar nicht möglich.
Sehr schade das sich leute darüber definieren und definieren lassen was sie spielen.


----------



## Enyalios (25. September 2009)

@Trorg

Ich weiss wohl was du eigentlich ausdrücken willst, jedoch passt dein obiger Text mit dem "Kamm scheren" mit jenem von unten nicht ganz zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auf Thor, mein Charname ist kein Roleplay-Name sondern der einer vermutlich nicht so bekannten Zigarettenpackung. Ich erlebte noch keine übermäßigen Flame-sessions und auch wurde mir als Priester noch kein Mob geklaut. Mir wurde einmal geholfen als ich knapp an den 0 HP war und hatte auch schon das ein oder andere nette Gespräch im Whisper. Priester laufen vorbei und buffen einen.

Mag sein das es daran liegt das die Hardcore-Spieler schon über mir sind im LvL-Gebiet, jedoch trifft diese Verallgemeinerung auf gesamt THOR nicht wirklich zu, zumindest aus meiner erlebten Spielzeit dort.

Und wenn du mich jetzt wegen meines Charnamens nicht in eine Gruppe lädst dann ist das natürlich erstmal deine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber einen bleibenden Schaden würdest du deswegen keinesfalls erleiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Ich hab gestern was lustiges erlebt. Ich seh ein Silbervorkommen, wo ein Mob davor steht. Also greif ich den Mob an, hatte aber schon vorher nur 50%lp. Was passiert?
Während dem Kampf kommt ein anderer und schnappt sich das Vorkommen; ok das ist man ja schon gewohnt, aber dann stellt er sich neben mich und schaut mir beim Kämpfen zu, anstatt mir zu helfen. Hab dann ziemlich knapp überlebt und dann frägt er mich ob ich mit ihm in eine Gruppe will, weil er hier noch Quests hätte.

3Mal könnt ihr raten was ich ihm geantwortet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2009)

@ Lanatir:
Deiner Logik nach müssten in Aion ja wesentlich mehr "verkappte Shooterkiddys" rumlaufen, weil es wesentlich mehr PvP bietet? Ich finde deinen kompletten Text einfach nur schlimm.
Ja, viele Shooter-Spieler spielen WoW, weil sie vorher auch Warcraft 3 und Konsorten gespielt haben. Womöglich in Online-Ligen wie der ESL.

Und du scheinst keinen Schimmer davon zu haben, was hinter einem Shooter stecken kann, wenn man es als Team/Clan spielt. Taktik, Organisation, soziale Interaktion...

Wenn ich mir mal meinen WoW-Server so anschaue, und die NAmen der /2 Spammer zusammenzähle, die regelmäßig auftauchen, dann komm ich vielleicht auf insgesamt 10 Spieler. Bei weit über 1000 Spieler auf dem Server. Also weniger als 1% Idioten, die immer wieder auffallen. Dann hast du noch die Ninjalooter, "lowgimp" und "boon" Flamer, die sich auch in Grenzen halten. Wo ist sie denn, diese so schreckliche Community? Und vor allem was hast du davon momentan nicht in Aion? All das ist auch hier vertreten, und die Spieler kommen von WAR, WoW, AoC und anderen Spielen.

Ich spiele WoW, Left4Dead, CS:S, Wolfenstein und all sowas seit meiner Jugend. Irgendwie muss die genretypische Entwicklung an mir und meinem Bekanntenkreis vollkommen vorbeigezogen sein.


----------



## Apostasy (25. September 2009)

> Und du scheinst keinen Schimmer davon zu haben, was hinter einem Shooter stecken kann, wenn man es als Team/Clan spielt. Taktik, Organisation, soziale Interaktion...



Ich glaube du verstehst nicht wie Lanati das meint. Er spricht aus Sicht eines RP-Gamers du aus der Sicht eines Ego-Shooters womit seine These sogar gestärkt wird. Er hat schon Recht, das sich Rollenspiele im Laufe der Zeit drastisch geändert haben und selbstverständlich hat WoW die größte Schuld daran. Bitte verwechsle das nicht mit schlecht aber früher waren MMORPGs eben noch RPGs die man online gespielt hat. Wer damals nicht live dabei war wird dies wohl nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Düstermond (25. September 2009)

Jetzt kämpfen sogar die Vorbesteller gegen die Nicht-Vorbesteller im Chat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A: Suchen Leute für XYZ Legion. Ab Level 20+
B: Wie Level 20? Das Game ist seit heute draussen.
A: Wenn du wirklich spielen willst, hättest du vorbestellt. Zurück zu WoW, kacknoob.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2009)

Ich war dabei. WoW ist garantiert nicht mein erstes MMORPG. Ich bestätige die These also nicht.
Mit WoW wurde die Jugend im allgemeinen an das MMORPG-Genre herangeführt, dazu kam die gleichzeitige Verbreitung von Internet-Flatrates/DSL. Alles Faktoren, die das Phänomen erklären.
Und ja, es stimmt natürlich, dass RPGs heutzutage nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren. Im Sinne von "richtigem" Roleplay.

Ich kann mich nur immer wiederholen:
Ein "Asi" im normalen Leben wird auch ein "Asi" im Spiel sein. Da wirkt das soziale Umfeld wesentlich mehr ein als der Name/die Art des Spiels.


----------



## Trorg (25. September 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst nicht wie Lanati das meint. Er spricht aus Sicht eines RP-Gamers du aus der Sicht eines Ego-Shooters womit seine These sogar gestärkt wird. Er hat schon Recht, das sich Rollenspiele im Laufe der Zeit drastisch geändert haben und selbstverständlich hat WoW die größte Schuld daran. Bitte verwechsle das nicht mit schlecht aber früher waren MMORPGs eben noch RPGs die man online gespielt hat. Wer damals nicht live dabei war wird dies wohl nicht nachvollziehen können.



Nicht WoW hat das RP verändert, sondern die Spieler haben das RP verändert.
WoW birgt genügend möglichkeiten RP zu machen und es als RPG zu spielen, nur macht es keiner (kaum einer) mehr weil alle nur noch schnell schnell machen wollen.
Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel selber sondern an den Spielern.

Schaut euch doch mal hier im Forum um:
Es wurde bekannt das Balder der inoffizielle RP server wird.
Und wieviel flames kamen dann alla "Blos nicht auf Balder" oder "Ich hoffe es wird bekannt welcher der inoffizielle RP server wird damit ich ja nicht auf den gehe"
Wenn in Aion kein RP betrieben wird liegt es halt nicht an Aion.

@ Enyalios
Das mit dem Über einen Kamm scheren...
Ich bezog mich mit dem was du meinst auf WoW Rp Server.
Und wer dort kein RP gerechten Namen hat verstösst gegen die Richtlinien und wird von mir nicht unterstützt.
Hat nichts mit über einen Kamm scheren zu tun.


----------



## Zeakros (25. September 2009)

> Nicht WoW hat das RP verändert, sondern die Spieler haben das RP verändert.
> WoW birgt genügend möglichkeiten RP zu machen und es als RPG zu spielen, nur macht es keiner (kaum einer) mehr weil alle nur noch schnell schnell machen wollen.
> Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel selber sondern an den Spielern.



Teilweise richtig.

WOW hat ja durchaus eigene, offizielle RP Server, für RP willige Leute. AION hat das noch nicht, wodurch Konflikte leider vorprogrammiert sind, wenn das nicht offiziell gelöst wird.


----------



## Stancer (25. September 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Teilweise richtig.
> 
> WOW hat ja durchaus eigene, offizielle RP Server, für RP willige Leute. AION hat das noch nicht, wodurch Konflikte leider vorprogrammiert sind, wenn das nicht offiziell gelöst wird.



Warst du mal auf einem WoW RP Server ?

Hab damals zu Release auch mal aufm RP Server gespielt. Der erste der mir begegnet war nannte sich "Ichschlitzdich" und ausser den Worten "rofl" und "pwned u" kannte er offenbar keine anderen Worte.

Der nächste nannte sich Diablo und er hatte immerhin eine Geschichte. Er war der leibhaftige Diablo und als der unbekannte Held ihn vernichtet hat ist seine Seel durch ein Dimensionstor gezogen worden und hier gelandet..... aja...

Der dritte war in wirklichkeit irgendeine WoW Gottheit, die nur aus Spass auf Erden wandelte.

Tolles RP..... und soweit ich gehört habe, hat sich das bis heute nicht gross geändert


----------



## El_Presidente_ (25. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Es wurde bekannt das Balder der inoffizielle RP server wird.
> Und wieviel flames kamen dann alla "Blos nicht auf Balder" oder "Ich hoffe es wird bekannt welcher der inoffizielle RP server wird damit ich ja nicht auf den gehe"
> Wenn in Aion kein RP betrieben wird liegt es halt nicht an Aion.



Balder ist kein RP Server, sondern ein inoffizieller RP Server. Nachdem bekannt war, das Balder für RP empfohlen wurde, war der Server aber bereits von "nicht RP Spielern" gefüllt worden.

Im Klartext heisst das: Man kann dort RP betreiben, muss aber nicht.
In Fakten heisst das: Das ich bisher noch kein RP dort beobachtet habe.

Der Status eines inoffziellen RP Servers ist denkbar undankbar. Es wird nur darauf hinauslaufen, das einige RP machen aber die Meisten nicht, und sich somit gegenseitg nervt.

Ich bin der Meinung, entweder stellt NC Soft einen echten RP Server mit entsprechender Policy auf, oder sie lassen es einfach sein. So wie es jetzt ist, kann man auch auf jedem anderen Server RP machen, da man von NC Soft bisher keinerlei Unterstützung für diese Spielkultur erhält.

Für mich ist Balder ein ganz normaler Server und das sehen sicher viele Leute so.


----------



## Zeakros (25. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warst du mal auf einem WoW RP Server ?
> 
> Hab damals zu Release auch mal aufm RP Server gespielt. Der erste der mir begegnet war nannte sich "Ichschlitzdich" und ausser den Worten "rofl" und "pwned u" kannte er offenbar keine anderen Worte.
> 
> ...



Stimme ich dir voll zu !
Es ging mir auch nur um offiziell/inoffiziell.


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2009)

RP ist was die Spieler draus machen und nicht was der Hersteller vorschreibt.
Das Problem ist nur, dass viele von denen die meinen RP zu betreiben nichts anderes tun als mit irgendwelchen Sternchenaktionen (*hustet* *keucht*, was weiß ich) den Chat zu flooden aber weder eine Geschichte zu ihrem Char vorzuweisen haben, noch ihr Volk dass sie spielen einbeziehen. Stattdessen, wird statt /g einfach /say benutzt und geglaubt, dass das RP ist. Da ändert auch ne Ausweisung von offiziell und inoffiziell nichts.
Das alte RP findet man im Grunde nur noch bei Pen&Paper RPGs oder in den alten MMORPGs. Aber die neue Generation, also alles was ab WoW-Start kam hat rein Communitybedingt kein echtes RP mehr, weswegen auch ich mich erwehre auf einem RP-Realm zu spielen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich RPler hasse sondern mit der Tatsache was dort als RP verkauft wird in 80% aller Fälle im Chat einer Erotikwebcamseite stehn könnte in der sich halbnackte Frauen vor Lidlkameras räkeln und hoffen so Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Ich kann dieses SternchenRP nicht sehen, besonders weils am Ende eh nur darauf hinausläuft der Elfe im Hinterhof die Klamotten runterzureißen.


----------



## Trorg (25. September 2009)

Boh ich kann immer nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln an was für leute ihr da geratet.
Bin so lange auf nem RP Server und betreibe es ausgiebig und RP mit Cybersex zu verwechseln, na ja solche Idioten haben einfach ne klatsche.
Früher gabs auf dem RP Server auch ganz selten Namen wie oben beschrieben wurden, jedenfalls wars auf dem Zirkel so.
Wer auf einem RP PVP Server landet, na ja da sollte man schon selber wissen das PvP immer Spinner anlockt die meinen sie sind die Imbaroxxor und das wird auch in Aion so sein.
Grade heute auf Balder einen Spieler getroffen der "Mastaroxxor" hies.

Stancer ich hab keine Ahnung wann du angefangen hast mit WoW und auf welchem Server du warst. Aber zu Classiczeiten gab es sowas auf dem Zirkel einfach nicht und wenn es vorkam gab es sofort Namenstickets die Leute wurden ausgeschlossen und haben keine Gruppe gefunden.
Ist natürlich nicht mehr mit Heute zu vergleichen, Dummheit schwillt eben mit der Masse der Spieler an und die WoW Comm ist ziemlich für den Arsch. 
Aber deswegen sind nicht alle die WoW gespielt haben oder spielen so.

Ich hab auch in Aion schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, aber deswegen sind nicht alle Aionspieler Idioten für mich.
Aber scheinbar ist differenziertes denken für viele einfach zu schwer und das in allen Spielen (geht an niemand persönlich und wer sich angesprochen fühlt, na ja passender Schuh gelle)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (25. September 2009)

> Ein dezenter hinweis Mobstealing zu unterlassen... Keine Reaktion ... Nochmals der Hinweis bitte es zu unterlassen ... keine Reaktion ... nun der Hinweiß mit etwas nachdruck und auch dem hinweis das jetzt ein ticket rausgeht...



Ist sowas in aion wirklich ticketwürdig? Ich meine klar ist es asozial aber asozial sein ist normalerweise nicht verboten. du hättest ja jederzeit die Möglichkeit einer anderen Gruppe beizutreten, die mehr Schaden macht, kannst dich also im Rahmen der Spielmechanik dagegen wehren. Das du so ein eGruppe nicht findest ist sicher nicht das Problem des Kundensupports...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (27. September 2009)

Zu Classic Zeiten gab es in WoW noch sowas wie Übersicht. Grössere Gilden kannten sich, es gab abkommen usw.
Wer da als Ninjalooter oder ähnliches verschrien war hatte es schwer.
Mit BC stieg die Anzahl der Spieler und Gilden drastisch an. Serverwechsel und Namensänderungen taten ihr übriges dazu und schon war es unmöglich fehlverhalten zu ächten. 
Das geflame was damals Nachts wenn wenig los war im 1 stattfand war noch harmloses witzeln unterspielern die sich kannten. Das war allerdings auch schon ein verlockender Nährboden für ausufernde Beleidigungen wenn dann dritte hinzu kamen die sich dadurch gestört gefühlt haben.
Viele der jüngeren Spieler die zu dem Zeitpunkt ins Spiel gefunden haben sind ja quasi mit diesem Verhalten aufgewachsen was sich mit Sicherheit bei vielen festgesetzt hat.
Dieses erlernte Verhalten wird dann natürlich auch ins nächste Spiel mitgenommen.

Ja WoW ist zu Massentauglich designt und die angefixte Masse wird sich auch auf jedes andere Spiel stürzen das so gehyped und angepriesen wird. Wenn man also nicht fähig ist dieses Verhalten zu umgehen oder zu ignorieren (Das geht wirklich!) dann sollte man sich auf weniger stark gehypte Spiele fernab vom Mainstream stürzen.


----------



## Healor (27. September 2009)

Das einzig asoziale was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist das mir als Templer ziemlich oft die Mobs geklaut werden. Man braucht ja schon immer etwas länger bis man ein Vieh niederstreckt und das bremst den Spielspaß doch dann noch ein wenig wenn plötzlich von hinten ein Zauberer reinballert.

Was mir auch noch übel aufgestoßen ist waren mittlerweile 4 whispers (innerhalb von 7 Tagen) in denen ich ausgelacht wurde weil ich so wenig Schaden mache, im gegensatz zu den Imba DD's. Hallo gehts noch??? Ich bin Tank und kein Damagedealer und brauche für einen Mob halt mal 5 oder 6 Sekunden länger als der rest.

Es wäre ja nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht die eigene Fraktion gewesen wäre aber nein es sind quasi die Verbündeten die einem das Leben schwer machen.

Und später wird dann rumgeheult warum es so wenig Tanks und Heiler gibt... komisch komisch.


----------



## Firun (27. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Das einzig asoziale was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist das mir als Templer ziemlich oft die Mobs geklaut werden. Man braucht ja schon immer etwas länger bis man ein Vieh niederstreckt und das bremst den Spielspaß doch dann noch ein wenig wenn plötzlich von hinten ein Zauberer reinballert.
> 
> Was mir auch noch übel aufgestoßen ist waren mittlerweile 4 whispers (innerhalb von 7 Tagen) in denen ich ausgelacht wurde weil ich so wenig Schaden mache, im gegensatz zu den Imba DD's. Hallo gehts noch??? Ich bin Tank und kein Damagedealer und brauche für einen Mob halt mal 5 oder 6 Sekunden länger als der rest.
> 
> ...




Deine Erfahrung ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht unter gekommen, im großen und ganzen ist mir bis jetzt noch nichts total bescheuertes unter gekommen.

Natürlich, wenn man auf einen 0815-Nervkids-Emo-FlameBo0ner begegnet wird er einfach ignoriert und gut ist.
Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber bis jetzt noch keinem begegnet und hatte nur gute In-Game Erfahrungen.


----------



## Tamaecki (27. September 2009)

eine Medaille hat immer 2 seiten, genau so kann man das hier sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (27. September 2009)

Ja es ist Gott sei dank nicht an der Tagesordnung... vielleicht hatte ich wirklich nur pech in der ersten Woche.


----------



## Düstermond (27. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> ... vielleicht hatte ich wirklich nur pech in der ersten Woche.



Da hoff ich auch noch drauf. 
Aber das 20+ Gebiet, wo es nichtmal Channels gibt und sich gefühle 15 Spieler um einen Mob prügeln, welche nicht bereit sind Gruppen zu bilden und im /s wüst schimpfen, beleidigen und diskriminieren, lässt nicht besonders groß hoffen.
Vielleicht, wenn der Freimonat um ist. Das Spiel würde ich mir ungern nur wegen der Community entgehen lassen.


----------



## Lurka (27. September 2009)

Ich würd mich an Eurer Stelle net so drüber aufregen, solche Leute gibts überall bloss fällt es im Moment halt eher auf weil sich alle noch auf einem Fleck tummeln. War bisher bei JEDEM Release der Fall...Nach dem Freimonat ist´s vorbei, dann nimmt auch der Dünsch. im Regionalchannel ab. Ich machs so das ganz einfach den Chatreiter auf "Gruppe" wechsel, dann kann mir der Regionalchat sonstwo vorbeigehen^^
Also: Arschbacken zusammenpetzen bis der Freimonat vorbei is, net stressen lassen und alles wird gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr euch hier über die Idioten aufregt bestätigt ihr sie nur. Das Spiel is so genial gemacht, sowas lässt man sich doch nicht denen kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afvb (27. September 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Willkommen in der neuen Generation von MMO Spielern. 5 Wochen noch, dann ist der Freimonat abgelaufen und die Jungs sind alle wieder bei WoW.


Äh? Wie? Und die 40 Euro für's Spiel selbst war nix?


----------



## Berserkius (27. September 2009)

Bin auf den Server Thor und hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen, wurde des öfteren gebuffed wo ich mich dann bedankt habe. Also bis jetzt ist mir nur gutes auf den Server widerfahren aber wie gesagt wenn man auf solche Leute trifft einfach nicht wahrnehmen bzw stehen lassen und sich selber schonen wegen unser Herzchen.


Gruß Tikif


----------



## Syniera (27. September 2009)

Habe seit dem 20. auch ein paar negativere Erlebnisse gehabt, komischerweise war es in den Beta- Phasen nicht so. War zwar manchmal recht säuerlich, aber so ein "ICH"- Verhalten kennt man ja schon zu Genüge aus anderen Spielen. Schlimme Fälle werden blockiert, bei den anderen versuche ich mir lediglich Name und Legion zu merken und denen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Sobald man "groß" ist, hat man mir solchen Deppen ja meist nichts mehr zu tun. Bleibt, Gott sei Dank, bei mir immer nur ein Lvl- Phänomen.


----------



## iwi (27. September 2009)

ich glaub ich kauf mir aion und mach nur mob stealing, macht bestimtm spass, wenn gerade kein raid in wow ist.


----------



## The Future (27. September 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kauf mir aion und mach nur mob stealing, macht bestimtm spass, wenn gerade kein raid in wow ist.


Tja könnte schwer werden weil dan meine legion dier alle mobs klaut.


----------



## Oníshanu (27. September 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kauf mir aion und mach nur mob stealing, macht bestimtm spass, wenn gerade kein raid in wow ist.



Ein Hauch Sarkasmus?
Wenn nicht tust du mir Leid und ich rate dir dafür nicht soviel Geld auszugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (27. September 2009)

Auf Kromede habe ich dauerhaft die Kleriker buffs auf mir aktiv und ich weiß meistens nichtmal wo die herkommen!

Ich sage hier mal allen Klerikern auf Krombacher Danke!


----------



## Archonlord (27. September 2009)

zum thema:
kann man da nicht den channel wechseln?


----------



## Kezu (27. September 2009)

Solche leute gibt es immer

letztens in der arena auf votan
ich gerade auf 10 angekommen wollte mal testen wie es ist ein zauberer zu sein gesagt getan steht dort eine person 
ich freu mich auf meine erste runde fliegendes pvp hau meine kombo drauf gegner tod dann bekomm
ich nen whisper: Fühlst du dich jetzt toll? Ich konnte mich nicht wehren! TICKET IST RAUS!

uch denk mir wtf? das ist halt pvp wegen solcher leute nicht ärgern channel wechseln oder einfach mal anwhispern


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. September 2009)

den chat kann man vergessen in aion. rassistisch und alle beleidigen sich nur.
ausserdem spielen  franzosen deutsche und engländer auf einem server.
das spiel is geil aber die spieler sind echt zum kotzen hier
hoffe das ändert sich in 1 monat


----------



## Lanatir (27. September 2009)

Kezu schrieb:


> Solche leute gibt es immer
> 
> letztens in der arena auf votan
> ich gerade auf 10 angekommen wollte mal testen wie es ist ein zauberer zu sein gesagt getan steht dort eine person
> ...


Ach komm, hör auf. Du weisst genau das man für die Questreihe in der man sich seine Stadt angucken muss einmal durch die arena durchlaufen muss um mit sonem typen zu reden der einem die arena erklärt. Das sich dann Typen wie du hinstellen und die leute die diese quest machen wollen ganken ist absolut widerlich. Ist zwar in den Regeln und auch nicht Ticketwürdig, deutet aber auf enorme Charakterschwäche hin.


----------



## -Ghost- (27. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Auf Kromede habe ich dauerhaft die Kleriker buffs auf mir aktiv und ich weiß meistens nichtmal wo die herkommen!
> 
> Ich sage hier mal allen Klerikern auf Krombacher Danke!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht mir genauso .. nur mit dem Unterschied das ich auf Votan spiele ( Elyos )

Selbst im Chat ist eigentlich immer ein freundlicher Umgangston  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> den chat kann man vergessen in aion. rassistisch und alle beleidigen sich nur.
> ausserdem spielen  franzosen deutsche und engländer auf einem server.
> das spiel is geil aber die spieler sind echt zum kotzen hier
> hoffe das ändert sich in 1 monat



Also ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst , aber wo bitte spielen Franzosen , Engländer und Deutsche auf einem Server ?
Jeder hat doch seinen eigenen Server ...


----------



## Xiut (27. September 2009)

Es gibt glaub ich doch nur einen Europäischen Server oder?


----------



## -Ghost- (27. September 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub ich doch nur einen Europäischen Server oder?



Ne... sowas hat es nur in der OB gegeben . Jetzt sind die Server aufgeteilt in [ENG] [GER] usw .


----------



## Æzørt (27. September 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub ich doch nur einen Europäischen Server oder?



äääm nein? bist wohl in der beta hängengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (27. September 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub ich doch nur einen Europäischen Server oder?



Wenn du von aion redest, da gibt es 4 oder 5 deutsche Server (und entsprechend viele Fanzösische usw.)


----------



## Xiut (27. September 2009)

Naja ist ja auch egal, aber ich denke so leute wird es überall geben und ich denk mal das wird auch nur am Anfang so sein. Die haben das vielleicht entdeckt das man so jemanden den Mob klauen können und machen das jetzt die ganze zeit, weil es für die was neues ist.


----------

